# PvP Twinks Ja oder Nein?



## Schamll (15. November 2007)

tag zusammen möchte mal von euch wissen was ihr so von pvp twinks haltet findet ihr es ok oder eher nervig wenn so ein imba equipter schurke euch andauernd plättet


----------



## Haxxler (15. November 2007)

Hab selbst nen 19er PvP Twink also nerven die mich auch nich ^^


----------



## RealGeiZt (15. November 2007)

yo,

das mit dem killen stört mich eigentlich nicht. Mache nur 70er pvp...

aber wenn ich mir einen Twink mache und mir dann die preise im ah angucke, dann wird mir schlecht...

mfg


----------



## Riane (15. November 2007)

Heikles Thema! 
Erst letzthin hatten wir ein ähnliches Thema, dass ist ziemlich schlimm ausgegangen! ;D
Mich persönlich stören PVP-Twinks nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieso auch? Die hatten viel Arbeit, bis sie ihr über Equipment hatten, also sollten sie auch auf ihre Kosten kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beshar (15. November 2007)

Schamll schrieb:


> tag zusammen möchte mal von euch wissen was ihr so von pvp twinks haltet findet ihr es ok oder eher nervig wenn so ein imba equipter schurke euch andauernd plättet


Lass mich raten... Du bist von einem imba equipten schurken andauernd geplättet worden?

Ich finde 19er PvP stinklangweilig - für mich kommt so ein Char nicht in Frage und mich haut auch keiner, da ich mit 19 in kein BG gehe.
Wer meint einen spielen zu müssen, der soll - mir schnuppe.

Ergo: Ich vermisse "Mir wurst" in den Abstimmungsoptionen und finde, dass eine Umfrage weniger manipulativ formuliert sein sollte, wenn man`s denn ernst meint.

Schüssi!


----------



## Schuss (15. November 2007)

Halt ich für totalen Müll!
Im 70er PvP kannst du beweisn das du Skill hast, vlt so ab 49 aufwärts, gehts ja bissl..
Aber wirklich alles was drunter ist, das doch so wie wenn du im Götter Modus UT spielst...


----------



## Ijas (15. November 2007)

PvP-Twinks.. widerlich. Wenn jemand auf einem bestimmten Level bleibt, um da gegen andere Spieler zu spielen, nur zu. Und dass er sich super ausrüstet, eh klar.

Warum finde ich PvP-Twinks trotzdem widerlich? Richtig. Weil es (fast) nur 3 Sorten gibt und die darauf basieren, sich möglichst unschlagbare Vorteile zu beschaffen:
19er PvP
Ein Schurke erreicht auf dem Level durch seine Skillung bereits +35% kritische Trefferchance auf Meucheln und +10% Ausweiden
Ein Jägerpet ist auf dem Level wie ein zweiter Spieler, der auf einen einprügelt. Und das Pet zuerst zu killen ist quasi nicht drinnen, da es auch massig Lebenspunkte hat, und einem der eigene Vorrat weggeballert & weggeschlagen (Pet) wird.

29er PvP, jetzt wirds blutig
Ein Schurke nutzt Meucheln mit +20% Basisschaden bei +35% kritischer Trefferchance und im falle eines kritischen Treffers erhöht sich der Schaden um weitere 30%. Zu guter Letzt wird Ausweiden um 10% erhöht.
Ein Jäger hat eine Chance von 10% auf alle Schüsse, seine Schussgeschwindigkeit 12 Sekunden lang um 15% zu erhöhen. Macht auch 15% mehr weißen Schaden. Zusätzlich hat er 10% mehr Rüstung, sein Pet 20% mehr Rüstung, er macht 2% mehr Schaden, sein Pet 20% mehr Schaden und das bei einer um 10% erhöhten kritischen Trefferchance. Die Zahlen sind nicht halb so wild wie die des Schurken, dafür hat der Jäger nach wie vor sein Pet, sprich Spieler2, und die Entfernung.

39er PvP
Magier, Hexer, Jäger und Schurken, vereinigt euch! Schurken töten mit Stealth und Burstdamage, Magier, Hexer und Jäger über Entfernung. Und alle freuen sich über die 70er Enchants ab Level 35 für ein paar dutzend bis hundert Gold.


----------



## GangstaT (15. November 2007)

ich spiel selbst n 19er pvp schurken macht mir unheimlich spaß vor allem wenn immer welche von lvl 10-15 bei den allys rumlaufen und niht pvp equipt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was nervt is höchstens das 5 allys (und immer die gleichen) im ts zusammen sind und einen dauernd plätten (ich rede hier von allys aufm realmpool raserei) das sind wahrscheinlich die ganzen kiddys die dauernd sterben weil sie von andern spielern platt gemacht werden und sich "rächen" wollen


----------



## Gias (15. November 2007)

pvp twinks sind imo fuer leute die nix koennen

pvp ist fuer mich primaer beweissen das man seinen char besser spielt als jede andere und dadurch ihn
schlagen

ich find in strangle gegner 3 lvl ueber mir zu legen viel intressanter als mit nem pvp twink im bg 3 leute
alleine legen zu koennen 
zumal das die ganze 15vs 15 geschichte wegen fairness und so sinnlos macht
-da muesste man schon 15 vs 25 spielen zum ausgleich...


----------



## Beshar (15. November 2007)

GangstaT schrieb:


> ich spiel selbst n 19er pvp schurken macht mir unheimlich spaß vor allem wenn immer welche von lvl 10-15 bei den allys rumlaufen und niht pvp equipt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wette Dir ist die Ironie in Deinem Posting nicht bewusst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (15. November 2007)

stört mich nicht, hab ja selber welche.
das bessere equip gewinnt halt, und wenn's nur verwöhnte twinks sind ;D


----------



## Kart0fL (15. November 2007)

Beshar schrieb:


> Ich wette Dir ist die Ironie in Deinem Posting nicht bewusst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito, siehe Name !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Twinks an sich stören mich eher weniger, die Preise im AH allerdings... Gehts noch?

mfG Kart0fL


----------



## Cindorei (15. November 2007)

Solangs ein 60er PvP Twink ist, ist alles schön und gut.. Alles darunter ist einfach nur sinnlos.
Die sich einen 19,29,39,49er PvP Twink machen sind einfach nur (/ironie on)Schwachköpfe(/ironie off) die nichts drauf haben oder nichts haben worauf sie stolz/glücklich sein können.. deswegen bestimt auch ein PvP Twink.


PvP-Twink-Spieler(blödes wort -.-) sind zudem auch noch Egoisten die anderen den Spielspaß verderben nur um selber Spaß zu haben!


----------



## Missii (15. November 2007)

Also wo ich damals gelevelt habe 
habe ich den Low Pvp bereich gehasst wurde nur geplätet.
Mag aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass ich mein komplettes interface nur mit der maus gespielt hab^^
Aber sonst habe ich nix gegen solche twinks.


----------



## Schamll (15. November 2007)

naja muss auch sagen das pvp eigentlich nicht für twinks da is bin dafür das blizz vllt ma irgendwas machen kann damit pvp twinks gegeneinander antreten können also nicht mit non pvp twinks das wäre mal was aber muss auch sagen ist doch ziemlich nervig weil einfach kein spass mehr im pvp besteht is ja eigentlich j4f oder etwa nicht? meine rede cindorei


----------



## Amilinda (15. November 2007)

Also...


sich einen PVP Char zu erstellen ist jedem freigestellt....Mann kann ihn Equipen wie mann möchte,nur das Problem ist das mann Leuten die gerade mal mit dem Spiel angefangen haben und zum ersten mal mit z.B Stufe 11 nach Warsong gehen und von Jägern,Schurken etc.. umgehauen wird die auf beiden Waffen Kreuzfahrer etc..verzaubert haben das Spiel sozusagen verderben.Denn ich schätze mal das wenn sie 5 mal im Bg auf den gleichen Charakter antreffen und der sie wiederholt "pwned"vergeht einem schnell die Lust am Spiel ...


Aber...



Sich einen PVP Char zu machen und nur mit den Endlvln(19,29,39,49,59)ist einfach unsinnig.Wo ist da der Spass? mann geht ins Spiel und weiß sofort das mann alles umnuken wird...und es wird auf Dauer sehr langweilig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gruß Alinda von Arthas


----------



## Quoniel (15. November 2007)

Also als ich noch 19 war hab ich gegen einen großen teil von ihnen gewonnen, obwohl es mein mainchar war, also kurz gesagt: sie störn mich eigentlich nicht.

mfg


----------



## Cindorei (15. November 2007)

Amilinda schrieb:


> Also...
> sich einen PVP Char zu erstellen ist jedem freigestellt....Mann kann ihn Equipen wie mann möchte,nur das Problem ist das mann Leuten die gerade mal mit dem Spiel angefangen haben und zum ersten mal mit z.B Stufe 11 nach Warsong gehen und von Jägern,Schurken etc.. umgehauen wird die auf beiden Waffen Kreuzfahrer etc..verzaubert haben das Spiel sozusagen verderben.Denn ich schätze mal das wenn sie 5 mal im Bg auf den gleichen Charakter antreffen und der sie wiederholt "pwned"vergeht einem schnell die Lust am Spiel ...




Schurke mit Crusader.... Ihhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (15. November 2007)

ist doch wahr...


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. November 2007)

Wenn das bessere Equip gewinnt frage ich mich was wird wenn mehrere das "beste" Equip haben?

Ich kann auch Aussagen nicht verstehen wie "ich bau mir nen ultra-super-dupa twink und schnetzel alles was mal kurz ne runde pvp machen will, wenn dann aber 5 kleine ankommen und mich regelmäßig umbringen is das scheiße". Das tut sich beides nichts <_<

Gute Skillungen und gutes Equip für PvP sind allgemein bekannt, damit auf diejenigen loszugehen die nicht entsprechend ausgebaut sind ist feige. Mich tät mal interessieren was die 19er PvP Helden (wlehce mit Vorliebe schwächere Spieler killen) im Lvl 70 PvP reißen würden. Warscheinlich zu 75% nix. 

Von daher sage ich ganz klar: PvP Twinks NEIN. Das ist einfach nicht der Sinn des ganzen.


----------



## Blak (15. November 2007)

619 @Schamll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (15. November 2007)

i vote Dark guardian^^


----------



## Amilinda (15. November 2007)

70er PVP ist eh das beste was gibt ^^ da jetzt auch nächste woche Arena Season 3 kommt und sich ein sehr gutes equipment holen kann wird es noch lustiger ^^ und keiner soll mir sagen "ich bin so schlecht weil mein equip ranz ist"mann kann sich für ca. 70k ehre und 60AV und 60AB und 30 WS Marken das Gladi Set 1 holen was sehr gut ist....1h waffen = 20k ehre 2h waffen =ca. 27k ehre


----------



## LarzerusIce (15. November 2007)

ich sage ganz klar: wer es machen will soll es tun


----------



## BigKahoona (15. November 2007)

Aloha!

An einem PVp-Twink ist eigentlich mal rein gar nichts verwerflicht, auch nicht wenn er nur level 19 oder 29 ist (der Spieler mag halt keine breite Palette an Optionen).

Da solche Treffen aber tatsächlich Neulingen oder Leuten die normale Twinks hochziehen wollen den Spaß am BG ruinieren, wäre ich für eine Unterteilung der BGs (mit quasi einem heroic Modus für PVP-Twinks).

Blizz hat ja schon lange angedacht ein Verfahren einzuführen mit dem auch die Spielerausrüstung bei BG-Beginn auf ungefähre Chancengleichheit hin überprüfen wird. Ist ja auch in AV nicht so lustig wenn auf einer Seite 10 apokalyptische Reiter mit komplettem T3 daherkommen oder auf 70 halt im Gladiatorset. 

Gäbe es einen PVP-Twink modus für die lowlevel BGs, dann würde das die ganze PVP-Twink-ja/nein-Kiste recht schnell beenden.

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Skatsim (15. November 2007)

Nein, die nerven mich nicht. Ich finde sogar, es macht viel Spaß neben seinem Main einen Twink aufzumotzen und nach exakt für sein Level den besten Items im Spiel zu suchen (wie einst in Dark Age of Camelot).

Denn es gibt für jeden Trageplatz immer exakt ein Top Item für das level. (Anders als früher für 60 und heute für 70, da ist einfach T6 oder Arena 3 das beste, fertig.....nach oben offen).
Ich habe z.b. ne 39 Hexe in die ich satte 800 Gold gesteckt habe. Ohne das wochenlange Farmen nach den Items bzw das 100fache Mitlaufen durch Inis bis auch das perfekte Stöffchen abfällt.
Ich habe sie in Schneidern, Ingi und Verzaubern hochgezogen, Items hergestellt, gefarmt, gekauft, verbessert, verzaubert, umgelernt, wieder hochgezogen und voilá. 
Dennoch gibt es wohl immer einen der besser ist. Ich habe z.b. jetzt mit lvl 39 2800 HP.
Neulich bin ich aus Spaß mit nem 29 Jäger nach Warsong und da hustet mich ein Schurke mit 2500 HP um. Mit 29, Alder. Wie geht das?
Gibt ja schon wahnsinnige die nen 2ten Twink Priest mitnehmen der ständig aufm Friedhof steht und nachbufft.
Das wird noch viel doller in Zukunft. Aber stimmt schon, die Preise sind Hammer. Da kann sich kein normaler 39er blaue Items kaufen.
Meine Totenbeschwörergamaschen z.B. hab ich trotz Marathonfarmerei nirgends gefunden bis sie für läppische 29 Gold im AH standen.
Dafür werden auch lässig 100 Gold hingelegt, weil beste Hexerhose bis 39.
Listet doch mal auf was ihr so tragt. Ich editier das hier dann auch mal mit meiner Liste um.
So kann man voneinander noch was abkucken, hrhrhr

Schischaq, lvl 39 untote Hexe, Die Nachtwache


----------



## GangstaT (15. November 2007)

na mein pvp twink is noch net so über aber langsam wirds
da ich auf 19 bin gibst net so viele sachen und die blaue defias brust is bei 6 runs nie gedroppt also hab ichs gelassen mach mir vllt. n neuen twink dann aber ud und net blutelf


----------



## GangstaT (15. November 2007)

ach ja und nur weil ich 13 bin muss es nicht heißen das ich net meine klasse behersche ich meinte mit kiddys die welche mit ihren mains dauernd lousen egal welches alter und sich dann aus frust n pvp twink machen 
ich hab ein weil ich spaß am pvp hab aber meinen main auch mal auf 70 haben will


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (15. November 2007)

PvP Twinks sind blöd und sollten bald mit erzwungener Erfahrung im BG abgeschafft werden.


----------



## Efelion (15. November 2007)

nun, was die kosten im ah angeht find ichs auch n bisschen hart. doch wenn man noch keinen 70er hat, mit dem man pvp gehen kann erstellt man sich halt n pvp 19er. das schafft abwechslung vom ewigen lvln. und überhaupt, 19er pvp is sowieso ausgeglichen, da eh die meisten, die auf 19 pvp machen, twinks sind (natürlich ises dann halt blöd für normale spieler da mitzumischen).

nur so meine meinung^^


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (15. November 2007)

Ich selbst hatte mal einen 39er Zwerg PvP Schurken. Der hat mich geschätzte 2k Gold und unglaublich viel Zeit gekostet da man ja nur das Beste wollte....


Schon mal Leichtkielharnisch und Flintsteinschultern gefarmt? Dazu zwei Ginsu Schwerter? Jaaa.... das hat gedauert xD


----------



## Murloc92 (15. November 2007)

ich hasse diese Level19 Twinks sind meistens Schurken die ca 6mal in der Kriegshymmnenschlucht auf jeder Frakrtion spielen


----------



## Ilunadin (15. November 2007)

Cindorei schrieb:


> Solangs ein 60er PvP Twink ist, ist alles schön und gut.. Alles darunter ist einfach nur sinnlos.
> Die sich einen 19,29,39,49er PvP Twink machen sind einfach nur (/ironie on)Schwachköpfe(/ironie off) die nichts drauf haben oder nichts haben worauf sie stolz/glücklich sein können.. deswegen bestimt auch ein PvP Twink.
> PvP-Twink-Spieler(blödes wort -.-) sind zudem auch noch Egoisten die anderen den Spielspaß verderben nur um selber Spaß zu haben!




PvP-Twinks selbst sind mir egal.Was mich im Bezug darauf nervt,sind die extremen Kosten von Gegenständen für "normale" Spieler.Erst vor kurzem einen Dolch gesehen den ich schon lange farme und dann ist der da für 300 Gold drin und  mit Kreuzfahrer ausgestattet.ich dachte mir nur "What the F***???" und hab mich wieder ans Farmen gemacht nur um nach ner halben Stunde festzustellen,dass den Dolch tatsächlich ein Imba PvP-Schurke mit 2 Dolchen inkl. Kreuzfahrer unterwegs war vollkommen in Blau Equipt. Ätzend wenn  man aus solchen Gründen nichts mehr kaufen kann, was man braucht...


----------



## castaman (15. November 2007)

tut mir leid ich versteh net warum sich hier alle so über die PVP-Twinks aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ist doch jedem selbst freigestellt, was er mit seiner Freizeit bzw. seinem erfarmten Gold anstellen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab auch längere Zeit meinen Jäger auf 29 gespielt und als es langweilig wurde hab ich eben begonnen n paar Marken zu sammeln und bin aktuell aufm Weg Richtung 39 und werde mich da auch im PVP vergnügen... Alle die jammern, Leute die nen PvP-Twink spielen haben auf 70 keinen Skill, sei gesagt, dass auf 70 auch nicht viel dazugehört als full-gladiator 1/2-Krieger n Magier zu chargen und einfach mit der bunt-leuchtenden Löwenherzklinge umzuhauen. So manches hat im PvP in WoW nix mit Skill zu tun... Skill siehste zB eher in Guild Wars.  

Ist alles eine Frage der Bereitschaft Items zu sammeln, bzw. Gold dafür auf den Tisch zu legen..Skill ist was anderes, dafür müsste man seinen Charakter auch noch spielen können (und damit meine ich in der Lage zu sein mehr als 3-4 Tasten zu drücken).

That's the World of L00tcraft that you play, yeah yeah yeah yeah..... 

Greetz


----------



## castaman (15. November 2007)

sry Doppelpost ...


----------



## Schamll (15. November 2007)

also eins möcht ich gleich mal klarstellen der thread is net dazu gedacht pvp twinks zu fördern @ skatsim


----------



## Gydowin (15. November 2007)

Wer spielt schon mit seinem char im niedriegem ( <50) lvl bereich 
Pvp. Beim Server Natzjatar gibt es im 19er bereich nur noch twinks die sich gegenseitig plättet - sollen sie doch.


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. November 2007)

castaman schrieb:


> tut mir leid ich versteh net warum sich hier alle so über die PVP-Twinks aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seine Klasse zu spielen hat was mit Skill zu tun... Aber mit Bomber Ausrüstung jemanden umzunieten natürlich nicht. Diejnigen mit der dicken Ausrüstung suchen sich nur meist diejenigen ohne. Gibt übrigens nicht viele Tasten die du sonst drücken könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich stimme zu das diese Einheitskombinationen absolut daneben sind. Das ist ja auch das große Problem der PvP Twinks. Mag sein das da Arbeit drin steckt aber am Ende erhält man einen Einheitsbrei der eben bekannte Probleme hervorbringt.

Am einfachsten wäre es im PvP Erfahrungspunkte zu vergeben, dann löst sich das Problem.


----------



## Defoga (15. November 2007)

Also ich habe nix gegen pvP Twinks. Bin sogar mal so ganz nebenbei dabei einen hochzuziehen. Atm lvl 15. Also mit meinem Main wusste ich zwischen lvl 1-20 noch garnicht was Bgs überhaupt sind, also würde ich mich über 19er PvP twinks nicht aufregen. Ich finde sowieso mit dem Main sollte man sich anfangs eher auf Instanzen und Quests konzentrieren. Die Bgs sieht man später eh noch alle.

Und die die meinen auf 70 kann man dann im Bg skill zeigen: Das stimmt auch nicht immer. Letztens war ich Arathi gegen eine Stammgruppe. Viele davon hatten das arena s2 set und wir haben 2000:90 verloren. Da kann man mit skill auch nichtsmehr reissen.


----------



## castaman (15. November 2007)

@ Dark Guardian

kA wo du in WoW den Skill siehst, aber für mich bedeutet Skill eben immer den richtigen Konter parat zu haben. Praktisch schon an der Bewegung zu "sehen" was der Spieler losjagen will und ihn daran hindern... und eben nicht wie erwähnt sich das schwächste Glied in einer Kette zu suchen und dieses dann mit Items jenseits von Gut und Böse über den Jordan zu schicken. 

Und darum finde ich PvP-Twinks auch nach wie vor nicht verwerflich, da man auch dort einiges noch beachten muss, um in einem BG zu bestehen. Ausserdem darf man nie außer Acht lassen, dass die "Edel-Twinks" bei vielen eben nur ein Zeitvertreib sind, um nicht gleich das Spiel zu kündigen... wenn bei uns keine Inis gehn sattel ich auch auf den Twink um und vertreib mir eben mit dem und Kumpels im TS die Zeit.

Trotz allem: Lasst den Leuten ihren Spaß an ihren Twinks und jammert net darüber, dass ihr mal im BG umgenietet wurdet. Macht euch wenns euch so stört selber "Edel-Twinks" und zahlt es ihnen heim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gefällt euch diese Idee auch net, dann bleibt im PvE und levelt eure Twinks eben hoch..

Im Grunde genommen ist doch für jeden was ingame vorhanden.

Greetz


----------



## vooDoo-Theos (15. November 2007)

Muss doch jetzt glatt zu dem Thema auch mal was sagen.
Beim PvP-Twink geht es nicht darum, mit dicken Items wehrlose Spieler umzununzen. Es geht darum, dass beste aus seinem Char herauszuholen, was auf dem Level auf dem man spielen möchte, möglich ist. Da ich auch ein relativ stolzer Besitzer eines 19er PvP-Twinks bin, kann ich durchaus beurteilen wieviel Zeit und Gold man mitunter in die kleinen Viecher steckt.
Es ist vom Prinzip her nichts anderes, als wenn ich einen 70er Char hätte und mit dem Kara oder sonstwas kloppe, nur um Items zu sammeln. Ich finde jeder der über die achso bösen PvP-Twinks schimpft, wurde in seiner Spielzeit schon desöfteren von eben jenen umgehauen und findet das dann natürlich unfair.
Aber heh, gibt immer einen der besser ist als man selber. Auch auf 70.....


----------



## meckermize (15. November 2007)

Hey....
Fand pvp zeitlang supi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber dann gings mir so auf den geier das ich den pvp twink (der eigtl sau teuer war wenn mans so sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) weitergespielt habe und so wurde aus dem mini ein dicker schurke und bin mittlerweile eht froh das ich das gemacht habe finde aber pvp auf dauer doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
joa nun habsch 29er hunter der bleibt wie er ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber gg die haben tue ich absolut NIX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Mize


----------



## Niyá (15. November 2007)

bin da eher jemand den es "nervt". Ich mache gern PvP mit dem Equip was man hat ... überwiegend zwar 70iger PvP aber ich wollt schon mal ab und zu mit Twinks (twinke gern) PvP machen , schauen wie die sich so schlagen ... eventuell das eine oder andere PvP Item haben ... und wenn man da auf dem 30-40iger Arathi auf Schurken mit 2x Mungo trifft geht der Spaß schnell flöten ... das selbe auch auf niedrigerem lvl.

Ich mein gut und schön ... jedem das seine ... schön ists nicht.


----------



## derpainkiller (15. November 2007)

PvP Twinks sind meiner Meinung nach extrem teure chars für Leute die einfach ihren Spaß haben wollen, aber mich nervts wenn ich von so einem gepwnd werde, aber dafür sag ich mir immer dass er einfach nix besseres zu tun hat ausser als seinen 70er Char zu zocken und aus Langweile (!!!) statt rauszugehen lieber nen PvP Twink anlegt, aber ist mir egal ist jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Davidor (15. November 2007)

GangstaT schrieb:


> ich spiel selbst n 19er pvp schurken macht mir unheimlich spaß vor allem wenn immer welche von lvl 10-15 bei den allys rumlaufen und niht pvp equipt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ja,sind alle "Kiddys" (Diese Bezeichnung ist schon wieder verallgemeinert) weil sie Teamplay unter Freunden betreiben....


----------



## Dunham (15. November 2007)

meiner meinung nach sind pvp twinks was für leute die im engamepvp nix ereichen.
ich weiß nicht was so toll daran ist, leute zu onehitten nur weil man mehr geld in den char gesteckt hat.
für normale twinks sind pvp twinks auch ine totaler nachteil: man kommt so gut wie gar nicht an die "pvp" belohnungen ran. weil man im bg eh die ganze zeit geonehittet wird.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (15. November 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sind pvp twinks was für leute die im engamepvp nix ereichen.
> ich weiß nicht was so toll daran ist, leute zu onehitten nur weil man mehr geld in den char gesteckt hat.
> für normale twinks sind pvp twinks auch ine totaler nachteil: man kommt so gut wie gar nicht an die "pvp" belohnungen ran. weil man im bg eh die ganze zeit geonehittet wird....
> 
> ...



Das ist Blödsinn. Mit derselben Argumentation könnte ich fragen, was Leute mit Arena Set im Alterac zu suchen haben, wo sie schlecht equipte frisch 70er verprügeln.

Wenn einer Lust hat einen PvP - Twink auszustatten, soll er das halt machen. Wobei ich es persönlich für Mumpitz halte, weil die wenigsten Klassen auf lvl 19 auch nur annähernd ihre eigentlichen Fähigkeiten ausspielen können (allen voran Schurken).


----------



## Aitaro (15. November 2007)

hab jetz nich alles gelesen ^^ 

aber meine meinung.. ich fände es besser wenn es 2 verschiedene arten von bg gibt .. einmal für die "normalen" ohne high enchants usw und einmal eines für die "uber-1337-ich bash euch alle weg-imba-twinks" ^^

grund?

naja, es gibt halt leute die haben nen neuen char, oder wollen einfach nur ihren twink hochspielen.. und für die marken und bissl ehre gibt es schon nettes low lvl equip zeugs.. aber wenn man innen bg geht, und gleich von einem solchen twink immer wieder umgehauen wird, vergeht einem schon schnell der spass daran..

und für die pvp-twinks, ist es für euch nicht interessanter euch mit leuten zu messen die gleichgut equipt sind? 

--

also, wär halt schön wenn blizzard irgendwie das einfügen könnte das man in die bg so eingeordnet wird, das man auf gleichen "niveau" spielen kann.. sprich: script erkennt verzauberung XY an dem char, und wird dann in einen anderen bg geschickt als spieler XY der keine, oder nur kleine verzauberungen drauf hat..

ich hoffe ma ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will ôo


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2007)

ich hasse pvp twink´s wie die pest

als stoffi hat man da 0 channce wen ein schurke zb mit feurige waffe und eisigerhauch auf einen los geht das ist voll unfaier

hatte auch mal das szenario wo fast der ganze gegneriche bg voller pvp twink´s wahr


----------



## Tikume (16. November 2007)

Prinzipiell machen diese Twinks die Lowlevel BGs kaputt für die leute für die sie gedacht waren - nämlich für Leute die auf ihrem levelweg auch mal etwas Abwechslung mit PvP haben bzw. da reinschnuppern wollen.

Das Problem ist letztendlich von Blizzard hausgemacht, allein was für bekolppte Verzauberungen man auf Low Level Equip bekam und bekommt ist übel. Als wir damals im BG waren sind mir Twinks derselben Klasse begegnet die 3 mal mehr Hitpoints hatten als ich.


----------



## Heinzitaur (16. November 2007)

RealGeiZt schrieb:


> yo,
> 
> das mit dem killen stört mich eigentlich nicht. Mache nur 70er pvp...
> 
> ...



Geht mir ähnlich...heute wieder...ein Schild (ok blau und ganz toll eigentlich) für Level 19 im AH...30 gold...ich hab mich dann für ein grünes entschieden, hatte zwar 3 Rüstungspunkte weniger und die Attribute waren net ganz so gut (aber fast gleich), welches mich ganze 50 Silber gekostet hat...ich finds echt lächerlich was manche da abziehen...


----------



## Dark Guardian (16. November 2007)

Andarus schrieb:


> Ich spiel mehrere.
> 
> - 39 Rogue mit 2x Mungo
> - 29 Pala mit 233+ Heal und 78Spelldmg
> ...



1. Habe ich nie gesagt das jeder 19-er oder sonstwie Low-PvPler ein "Kackboon" ist (oder sind 75% etwa alle? o_O, außerdem, wo steht im Zitat "Kackboon"? XD).

2. Das du Twinks spielst ändert auch nichts dran das sie den Sinn des PvP zerlegen x) PvP dient meiner Auffassung danach das sich Spieler miteinander messen können. Und nicht das ein überpowerter Low-Level Char ankommt und alle umhaut <_< Wie viel Gold/Zeit da drin steckt ist unerheblich. Das ein Twink den PvP Sinn verfehlt wird immer so sein, auch wenn du an einem Twink 10 Jahre gearbeitet hast.

3. Ich finde das schon fast vergleichbar mit Gold im Internet für echtes Geld kaufen. Das argument "Ich ahbe aber viel Geld dafür bezahlt" zieht da auch nicht. Es zerstört den Sinn des Spiels weswegen es auch verboten ist. 

Das Verhältniss der Vergleiche hinkt etwas, aber sie haben die selbe Grundlage->Zweck/Sinnentfremdung.


----------



## Keeral (16. November 2007)

Meine persönliche meinung is auch , das es gerade im Bereich vom 19-29er pvp am allerwenigsten auf Skill ankommt , sondern lediglich aufs Eq.
Aber wer spass drann hat , soll machen . Hab auch mal versucht und und für den Aufwand und das Gold für langweilig befunden ^^


----------



## Walton (16. November 2007)

Ich halte es auch für völligen Schwachsinn solche pvp-twinks...kann mir keiner erzählen er würde sie austatten aus spass und freude...es geht nur darum ins bg zugehn und sich schlapp zu lachen,wenn man die leute aus den Socken haut....Blizzard sollte da auch reagieren...das geht nämlich völlig am Sinn vorbei...naja...wenn den leuten einer abgeht dabei...viel spass!!

Ach was hat das früher spass gemacht mit nem lowie als abwechslung ma ins bg zugehn...hat richtig spass gemacht...heute is es ein reines abgeschlachte..meine Meinung!!


----------



## Waagh@Antonidas (16. November 2007)

also, ich bin dagegen und die bg's sollten so wie die arenen nach ähnlichem equip gestartet werden. das problem daran wäre nur das kaum noch bg's laufen. 

ich möchte zwischendurch auch gerne mal pvp machen, aber bis 39er bg sind halt ewig pvp-twinks, dementsprechend verliert man da sehr schnell die lust dran...

wollte mit meinem 38er schurken (er parkt immo) ehre und marken farmen um mir neue dolche zu kaufen, aber es ist fast unmöglich ohne ein ganzes WE im bg zu verbringen.

eigentlich schade


----------



## Lurock (16. November 2007)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich hasse pvp twink´s wie die pest
> 
> als stoffi hat man da 0 channce wen ein schurke zb mit feurige waffe und eisigerhauch auf einen los geht das ist voll unfaier
> 
> .........


unsinn, natürlich hat man als stoffi da ne chance, mein priester hat mehr HP als die meisten
Möchte-Gern-PvP-Twinks. außerdem versteh ich nicht was manche damit für ein problem haben,
wie Hubautz schon gesagt hat ist es dasselbe als wenn ein S2 schurke einen frischen 70er
im bg umhaut....

MfG


----------



## Fizzban (16. November 2007)

ich persönlich find PvP-Twinks scheisse - auf Deutsch gesagt

ich hab früher mit ganz normalen Chars (Priester, Schami, Hexer)  mit normaler Ausrüstung gerne während des Levelns mal einen PvP-Tag eingelegt, einfach aus Spass an der Freud.

Seitdem diese PvP-Twinks überhand nehmen, vergeht einen der Spass. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre, 2 Arten von PvP einzuführen - eines für die PvP-Twinks, wo sie dann gegeneinander antreten können und eines für die normalen (in allen Belangen) Spieler, die zwischendurch einfach mal PvP machen wollen.


----------



## Greezor (16. November 2007)

Dark schrieb:


> Wenn das bessere Equip gewinnt frage ich mich was wird wenn mehrere das "beste" Equip haben?
> 
> Ich kann auch Aussagen nicht verstehen wie "ich bau mir nen ultra-super-dupa twink und schnetzel alles was mal kurz ne runde pvp machen will, wenn dann aber 5 kleine ankommen und mich regelmäßig umbringen is das scheiße". Das tut sich beides nichts <_<
> 
> ...




Naj woher soll ich den wissen das der mir gegenüber scheiße equipt ist?

Ich meine der ist ja wohl nicht mit "Boon" über dem Kopp geflagt oder?
Das so eine Aussage von jemandem kommt der auf einem RP/PvE realm kommt war ja klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Shrug*


----------



## Hubautz (16. November 2007)

Naja wenn mir z.B. ein LvL 19 - Schurke mit leuchtenden Schwertern und 2 k HP entgegenkommt, kann ich vermuten, das er nicht ganz schlecht equippt ist und evtl. die ein oder andere Verzauberung auf den Klamotten hat. 
Augen auf im Straßenverkehr !


----------



## Phobius (16. November 2007)

Ist unterschiedlich.

Wenn man mit nem Twink ein bissel PVP für zwischendurch betreiben will dann nerven sie extrem.
Mit Lvl 28 gegen ne PVP-Twink Stammgrp anzutreten macht einfach keinen Spaß.

Ein weiteres Thema wo es extrem nervt sind wenn alle 2min Makros im Stile von "Ey, die Super-Imba ... PVP-Gilde sucht noch perfekte ausgesattete Member plaplapla".

Ich hab selber nen 19er PVP-Pala (hat sich so ergeben da fast nur blaues Zeugs droppte), welchen aber ich recht selten spiele.

Also für mal zwischendurch oder so gerne, wiederum PVP-Stammis im LowLVL Bereich sollten sich für nen extra-BG anmelden können.


----------



## Tikume (16. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Möchte-Gern-PvP-Twinks. außerdem versteh ich nicht was manche damit für ein problem haben,
> wie Hubautz schon gesagt hat ist es dasselbe als wenn ein S2 schurke einen frischen 70er
> im bg umhaut....



Der Große Unterschied ist: Im BG triffst Du eher selten auf hoffnungslos überequippte Gegner. Ich renne z.B. mit 6.4k HP rum und habe meinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Mini-PvP brauchst Du dich wirklich nicht mehr blicken lassen mit normaler Ausrüstung, ich werde es aber mal dieses WE nochmal probieren und schauen wie da der aktuelle Stand ist.


----------



## MrFlix (16. November 2007)

19er PVP ist wirklich ekelhaft da hat man mit nem normalen Twink nichts zu suchen.

29er und 39er empfinde ich persönlich als nicht so problematisch.

Hab nen 29er Schami und nen 39er Pala die beide damals nicht gepimped waren und ich hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß.

Teilweise hab ich im 39er sogar Schurken mit 2x Mungo downgekloppt

btw.

Wer auf 39 Mungo draufhat ist eh strunzdumm da die scheiße sogut wie nie proct.


----------



## Exx3 (16. November 2007)

muss das hier rein schreiben sry da mir in dem Allimania Forum niemand antwortet


Hai an alle Allimania Fan´s ich habe eine Frage zu Allimania 18(besetes Hörbuch^^) also ihr wisst doch die stelle wo die ganze Mannschaft hinter dem Dark Portal in dem Mega lagg festsitzt da kommt doch dann im laufe der Storry Panski(sry weis ne wie der richitg geschrieben wird) und will Cliff sein neues Drehbuch vorstellen(schon wieder)  dann sagt er doch der Trailer is auch schon fertig dann kommt so ein VOLL FETTES Lied  , könnt ihr mir sagen wie das Lied heißt ?? Oder mir einen Link shcicken wo cih das mir ziehen kann /flüstern KOSTENLOS oder eben nur den Interpreten und den Songtext nennen?? BITTE

zum Schluss hätte ich gern noch eure Meinung zu ALLIMANIA 18


Danke 
MfG ExX3


----------



## Heydu (16. November 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> pvp twinks sind imo fuer leute die nix koennen
> 
> pvp ist fuer mich primaer beweissen das man seinen char besser spielt als jede andere und dadurch ihn
> schlagen
> ...



lol, das heisst, du kannst gar nichts!!!! 
Also ich hab sogar 2 pvp twinks, perfekt ausgerüstet. und bin sogar stolz darauf^^ es gibt auch auf seiten der hordies, kiddies halt, die sich auch bei mir rächen wollen. was machen die? die kommen zu4 oder 5 auf mich xD. Manchmal hab ich glück und in dem moment kommt ein heiler zu mir, umd ich kille alle 4 bzw. 5, ehen meine lebenspunkte bei 50% landen...dann sagt mir da nicht, dass die hordies keine no..s sind. 

MfG


----------



## BadCryEye (16. November 2007)

PVP Twinks?

Stellen wir uns doch mal die Frage wer spielt PVP Twinks?

[Da kann sich jeder selber ein Bild machen...]

Ich erspare euch meine persönliche Meinung, nur soviel wird verraten, ich halte PVP Twinks für Ableger inkompetenter Mainchar's die im PVP sonst nur das schöne schwarz-weiß Bild kennen. 

Das sind die selben Leute die witziger Weise immer folgende Aussagen treffen:
der Hexenmeister ist zu imba, der Jäger ist ja so unfair, der Schurke macht zuviel Schaden, etc.

Alles klar, sie brauchen diese Verzauberungen und den ganzen Kram, damit sie sich auch mal Potent fühlen können, ergo ein PVP Twink ist so was wie Viagra für ein schwaches Ego.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Bady

Sinnvolle Sätze von PVP Twink Besitzer hier in diesem Beitrag (ich kommtiere diese nicht, wie gesagt macht euch ein Bild wer so was spielt)



> "lol, das heisst, du kannst gar nichts!!!! [...] ich kille alle 4 bzw. 5, ehen meine lebenspunkte bei 50% landen "





> ich spiel selbst n 19er pvp schurken macht mir unheimlich spaß vor allem wenn immer welche von lvl 10-15 bei den allys rumlaufen und niht pvp equipt sind


----------



## Grivok (16. November 2007)

ich finde die diskussionen zum thema PVP-twinks immer wieder lustig

mit meinem main habe ich damals relativ viel PVP-BGs besucht, hab dann aber bei WS meist einfach nur noch geleecht, oder mich dauernd toeten llassen und nur minimal bewegt um nicht aus dem BG gekickt zu werden
wenn ich weiss dass ich sowieso keine chance habe, kann ich wenigstens die abzeichen abgreifen
man kann dabei total entspannt fernseh gucken^^

ach ja und wenn man PVP-twink-spieler auf den vorschlag anspricht die BGs zu trennen nach equipp, hoert man nix mehr...obwohl alle immer darauf beharren, dass sie nicht nur da rein gehen um "normalos" umzukloppen
wenn ihr wirklich nur wegen des PVP in die BGs geht, was spricht dann gegen getrennte BGs fuer normale chars und pvp-Twinks?
macht es etwa keinen spass mit 10vs10 twink-bgs?
naja okay...waere dann vermutlich 10x schurke vs 10x jaeger oder so.....


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (16. November 2007)

Ich finde pvp twinks im low lvl bereich sind nur was für kiddies die im 70er pvp versagen. weil mit 19 kommt es null auf skill sondern einfach nur auf das gold mit dem man sich das bessere equip leisten kann. aber weiterhin viel sap damit .... b....


----------



## Akium (16. November 2007)

Schamll schrieb:


> tag zusammen möchte mal von euch wissen was ihr so von pvp twinks haltet findet ihr es ok oder eher nervig wenn so ein imba equipter schurke euch andauernd plättet


Mich würde es spätestens nach 2 Tagen langweilen, wenn ich so dermaßen gut ausgerüstet wäre, dass ich die Mitspieler im BG umhaue wie die Wölfe im Wald von Elvyn. 
Mich getarnt an ne Fahne stellen, warten bis einer vorbei kommt, und ihn dann zum wiederholten Mal mit ein bis zwei Schlägen aus den Schuhen zu klopfen, finde ich nicht sonderlich spannend und reizvoll. 
Weil eben auch normale Twinks und Spieler im BG ihren Spass haben sollen, bin ich dafür dass es in BGs, Erfahrungspunkte gibt, damit sie nicht zu reinen PvP-Twink-Spielplätzen verkommen, sondern alle ihren Spass daran haben können. 
Die neuen täglichen Quests in den BGs, werden hoffentlich wieder mehr normale Spieler in die BGs locken. 
War gestern mit nem 41 er Hunter drin, und es hat Spass gemacht, weil sowohl bei der Horde und der Allianz die ganze Bandbreite an Spielern (Lvl 41-49) vertreten war, und eben nicht nur die eher zu belächelnden Roxxor-imba-Kids, mit ihren leuchtenden Schwertern.


----------



## Magiekeks (16. November 2007)

Als ich mit meinem Krieger im BG war mit lvl 19/29 haben mich diese PvP-Schurken und teilweise auch PvP-Palas extrem genervt. Man hatte einfach keine richtige chance....Auf lvl 30 hab ich aufgehört meinen Krieger zu spielen (find die zu equipabhängig) und hab nen Jäger angefangen. Mit lvl 26 und normalen Questitemequip ohne Schnickschnack ins BG gegangen...j4f halt...da hab ich dann gemerkt dass Jäger im PvP ganz schön spaßig sein können und hab diese PvP-Schurken/Palas mit 26 komplett weggehauen. War immer nen harter Kampf aber schon durch die Verstohlenheitsentdeckung hat man echt nen krassen Vorteil. Naja mit lvl 39 geh ich dann ncohmnal ins BG und schau mal wies in dem Bereich aussieht.

Alles in allem würd ich sagen der PvP-Twink Hass basiert auf der Klasse die du spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (16. November 2007)

vooDoo-Theos schrieb:


> Muss doch jetzt glatt zu dem Thema auch mal was sagen.
> Beim PvP-Twink geht es nicht darum, mit dicken Items wehrlose Spieler umzununzen. Es geht darum, dass beste aus seinem Char herauszuholen, was auf dem Level auf dem man spielen möchte, möglich ist. Da ich auch ein relativ stolzer Besitzer eines 19er PvP-Twinks bin, kann ich durchaus beurteilen wieviel Zeit und Gold man mitunter in die kleinen Viecher steckt.
> Es ist vom Prinzip her nichts anderes, als wenn ich einen 70er Char hätte und mit dem Kara oder sonstwas kloppe, nur um Items zu sammeln. Ich finde jeder der über die achso bösen PvP-Twinks schimpft, wurde in seiner Spielzeit schon desöfteren von eben jenen umgehauen und findet das dann natürlich unfair.
> Aber heh, gibt immer einen der besser ist als man selber. Auch auf 70.....


.
Lach, die besten Items für nen PvP-Twink, sind doch nur zu erreichen, wenn du dich durch die Instanzen/Quests von Großen ziehen lässt. Um auf normalem Weg an 2 x grausamer Wiederhaken aus den Deadmines zu kommen wird nie funktionieren, weil du durch die EPs ruckzuck Lvl 20 erreichen würdest. 
(Lieblingswaffe der 19 er PvP-Schurken)
Das gleiche gilt für das Meisterjägergewehr, welches zu schon ab Lvl 29 tragen kannst. 
Die Questreihe dafür ist allerdings so lang, dass man auf dem normalen Weg auch die 29 überschreiten würde. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass man den Lvl 43-Mob, den man zum Abschuß der Quest legen muss, mit 29 nie im Leben down bekommt. 
(Lieblingswaffe der 29 er PvP-Hunter) 
Das mit Kara-Runs zu vergleichen, ist ja wirklich nen Witz. 
Die Ausrüstung der PvP Twinks, ist nur mit einer Kombination von "ziehen lassen" und Gold für Zeug aus dem Auktionshaus und Verzauberungen zu erreichen. 
Eigene Leistung = Null ... In sofern hinkt der Vergleich zur Optimierung der Rüstung auf Level 70 schon sehr.


----------



## kolesh (16. November 2007)

Exx3 schrieb:


> muss das hier rein schreiben sry da mir in dem Allimania Forum niemand antwortet
> Hai an alle Allimania Fan´s ich habe eine Frage zu Allimania 18(besetes Hörbuch^^) also ihr wisst doch die stelle wo die ganze Mannschaft hinter dem Dark Portal in dem Mega lagg festsitzt da kommt doch dann im laufe der Storry Panski(sry weis ne wie der richitg geschrieben wird) und will Cliff sein neues Drehbuch vorstellen(schon wieder)  dann sagt er doch der Trailer is auch schon fertig dann kommt so ein VOLL FETTES Lied  , könnt ihr mir sagen wie das Lied heißt ?? Oder mir einen Link shcicken wo cih das mir ziehen kann /flüstern KOSTENLOS oder eben nur den Interpreten und den Songtext nennen?? BITTE
> 
> zum Schluss hätte ich gern noch eure Meinung zu ALLIMANIA 18
> ...



Sag mal, wie dreist bist du eigentlich?

2 Themen mit dem selben Inhalt aufmachen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=22232 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=22233

und dann das Gleiche hier nochmal völlig sinnfrei reinposten? Gehts noch??


----------



## torpedo979 (16. November 2007)

hm- hab mir jetzt die meisten beiträge angesehen und oute mich hiermit als (gelegentlicher) 29-twink hunter.
lustigerweise war dieser der erste char, den ich mir bei wow erstellt habe.
entstanden ist er aus dem frust, ständig von pvp-twinks auf dem bg geplättet worden zu sein- und mittlerweile geht mit ihm schon einiges.
nur: egal wie toll ich auch als twink ausgerüstet bin: eine gruppe von 4 allies zerlegt mich trotzdem immer noch- bgs sind einfach keine one-man shows. 
und das ganze tolle getwinke brignt mir gar nichts, wenn die horde einfach nicht zusammenspielt (wie so oft) und die allies dann gewinnen- denn auch wenn es manche nicht begreifen können: DIE BONUSEHRE FÜR SCHLACHTFELDSIEGE IST (außer in nem 4 std av) IMMER MEHR ALS DIE EHRE, DIE MAN DURCH SINNLOSES ABFARMEN IM MITTELFELD BEKOMMT (haha- musste ich jetzt mal loswerden)

ich gebe allerdings zu, dass ich auch hin und wider mal umlogge, wenn mein main-krieger mal wieder von ner gruppe von s2-arena freaks konstant gekillt wurde- ein arena lock, der mir 500hp pro click abzieht, ist echt kein spass.
denke der frust hier ist vergelcihbar mit dem, den man als normaler lvl 19 auf nem twink bg hat- mein krieger hat zwar blaues equip und ne gute waffe- aber im duell mit nem arenamonster bin ich einfach CHANCENLOS.

denke so gleicht sich das alles aus, und so

mfg


----------



## BigKahoona (16. November 2007)

Heydu schrieb:


> lol, das heisst, du kannst gar nichts!!!!
> Also ich hab sogar 2 pvp twinks, perfekt ausgerüstet. und bin sogar stolz darauf^^ es gibt auch auf seiten der hordies, kiddies halt, die sich auch bei mir rächen wollen. was machen die? die kommen zu4 oder 5 auf mich xD. Manchmal hab ich glück und in dem moment kommt ein heiler zu mir, umd ich kille alle 4 bzw. 5, ehen meine lebenspunkte bei 50% landen...dann sagt mir da nicht, dass die hordies keine no..s sind.
> 
> MfG



Und was beweist das jetzt?

Wenn das alles normalo-Twinks und Neueisteiger sind, die sich nach 10 Minuten und fast ebenso vielen onhit-Toden im BG-chat rudimentär koordinieren und versuchen dich zu "legen", dann braucht man da immer noch kein Skill für ... mit meinem grün equipten BM kann ich auch Level 45 noch ohne wirklich viel Streß zu haben 4-5 Mobs meines Levels wegschießen/kontrollieren (und für einen PVP-Twink sind normalos die halt gemeinsam kommen und nicht auf einandereingspielt sind nun auch nicht viel schwerer, als Mobs die auf KI laufen).
Sollten sie schon echtes Teamplay an den Tag legen sieht die Sache meist ganz anders aus, weshalb auch in höheren Leveln-Bereichen der Typ mit dem Gladiator-Set es gegen zwei oder drei koordinierte Spieler (die nicht nur wissen was ihre Klasse draufhat, sondern auch wissen was der Char des Kumpels zum Sieg beitragen kann) nicht ganz so leicht hat.
In 19er und 29er BGs trifft man halt zu 50% auf andere PVP-Twinks und ansonst auf Leute die nur mal in ein erstes BG mit eine für sie in den meisten Fällen noch recht neuen Klasse reinschnuppern wollen. 

Daher wäre eine Reduktion der BG größen und eine Unterteilung der BGs im 19er bis 39er Bereich auch sehr sinnvoll. 
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen daß diese dann tatsächlich gut besucht werden, da es den meisten ja eher ums wegschnetzeln von einfachen Gegener um das Ranking anzuführen geht, was man nicht schafft wenn man sich an andere PVP-Twinks hält. 
Schonmal eine Entschuldigung an diejenigen vorweg, die Tatsächlich auf fairen Wettkampf zwischen 19er PVp-Twinks stehen .. aber let's face it: ihr seid definitiv eine verschwindend geringe Minderheit (auch wenn ich vor den Strapatzen und der Liebe mit denen ihr eure kleinen Killermaschinchen züchtet den Hut ziehe)! 

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß!


----------



## Huntara (16. November 2007)

Mich nervt es nicht, warum auch?


----------



## Zermeran (16. November 2007)

Andarus schrieb:


> Es kommt im PvP eben nur aufs Equip an, Skill braucht man in WoW nicht. Deswegen mach High-Rated Arena-PvP auch soviel Spaß, da hat eben fast jeder Full-S2 :>




LOL, das ist ja mal der größte Quatsch den ich gehört hab!!!!

Und gerade in deinem "High-Rated-Arena-Pvp" kommt es jawohl bei gleicher ausrüstung NUR auf den skill an!! 10000000%ig nur der Skill!!

Beide full s-2, und dann willst du mir erzählen, das es dann gerade da nicht auf den skill ankommt?!?!

Mal als Schamane was da eingeworfen:

da gibt es auch sowas wie Totemrotation!!! Wenn du es drauf hast, stellst WF-totem, und direkt danach für 8 sek Beweglichkeitstotem, und das im Wechsel!!! Frag mal meinen schurkenpartner :-)) ( und das zähle ich zu skill, seine klasse spielen zu können!!!! )

Du solltest wissen, wenn du wie angreiffst, groundcontrolst usw.! das hat nichts mir skill zu tun?!?!?!?


----------



## Tikume (16. November 2007)

Genau das schrieb er doch, wenn ich recht sehe - dadurch dass in den Regionen annähernd jeder gleich equipped ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (16. November 2007)

Greezor schrieb:


> Naj woher soll ich den wissen das der mir gegenüber scheiße equipt ist?
> 
> Ich meine der ist ja wohl nicht mit "Boon" über dem Kopp geflagt oder?
> Das so eine Aussage von jemandem kommt der auf einem RP/PvE realm kommt war ja klar
> ...



Das ich auf einem RP/PvE Realm spiele hat mit BGs ja kaum was zu tun <_< ich hab ldeglich kein Bock beim Questen von nem 70er umgehauen zu werdend er dann noch bei meiner Leiche camped (war vorher auf nem PvP Realm und wurde ständig umgehauen).

Du kannst natürlich nicht wissen das dein Gegenüber kein PvP Twink ist. Zumindest nicht wenn du ihm mit Level 19, 29, 39 begegnest. Das hat aber ebenfalls nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun das ein Twink es einem "normalem" Char unmöglich macht in diesen Bereich im BG was zu reißen. 

Eine andere Aussage die hier des öfteren auftaucht ist das es keinen Unterschied macht ob man mit einem 19er PvP Twink einen nicht-twink killt oder mit einem 70er Full S2 einen frischen 70er, doch da gibt es einen gewaltigen Unterschied: Der frische 70er kann rein theoretisch ein neuer Main Char sein und kommt von daher als "normaler" Char daher. Im Falle 70er vs. 70er ist die Warscheinlichkeit am größten das Main vs Main kämpft und kein beteiligter ein überpowerter Twink ist. Der "schwächere" von beiden hat in dem Fall durchaus die Möglichkeit die selbe Stärke zu erreichen wie der andere. Trete ich mit einem neuem Char gegen einen 19er PvP Twink an werde ich, ohne den neuen Char durch meinen Main zu pushen, NIEMALS eine Chance haben können. 

Auf 70 gibt es immer die Möglichkeit seine Ausrüstung oder Spielfähigkeiten zu verbessern, auf 19 (wenn man "normal" spielt) ist da irgendwann Ende ohne das ein größerer Char helfen muss (in den meisten Fällen der eigene Main). Und das macht keinen Unterschied? Logo <_<

Was die Diskussion über Skill und nicht Skill angeht:
Bei gleichem Equip kann nur die Fähigkeit des Spielers entscheiden mit seiner Klasse umzugehen. Was auch sonst? Bei unterschiedlichem Equip muss das aber auch nicht anders rum sein. Wenn Spieler A mit etwas schlechterem Equip aber besseren Fähigkeiten gegen Spieler B mit Top Equip antritt, der aber als Mage z.B. zu blöd ist sich seine Gegner vom Hals zu halten hilft ihm das Equip auch nicht mehr (das gilt natürlich nur für geringe Qualitätsunterschiede, ab einem gewissen Grad kann man gegen den Nachteil nicht mehr ankommen). 

Ich wäre für die Einführung der Zwangserfahrung. Dann verschwinden die Twinks schneller als man glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In jedem Fall ist da Nachbesserung von Blizz nötig.


----------



## Horasto (16. November 2007)

Also ich hab nix gegen pvp Twinks weil ich eig vorwiegend 70er PvP mache aber ich hätte auch wohl Bock mir selber nen PvP twink zu machen...ich versteh auch gar nicht wieso man sich über PvP Twinks aufregen kann...entweder man macht mit seinem Twink PvP (equipt den dann natürlich etwas besser damit man nicht geowned wird) oder man lvlt seinen Twink hoch, was dann heißt, dass man mehr PvE also PvP macht.


----------



## Grivok (16. November 2007)

Horasto schrieb:


> Also ich hab nix gegen pvp Twinks weil ich eig vorwiegend 70er PvP mache aber ich hätte auch wohl Bock mir selber nen PvP twink zu machen...ich versteh auch gar nicht wieso man sich über PvP Twinks aufregen kann...entweder man macht mit seinem Twink PvP (equipt den dann natürlich etwas besser damit man nicht geowned wird) oder man lvlt seinen Twink hoch, was dann heißt, dass man mehr PvE also PvP macht.




also hat man nach deiner aussage entweder die pflicht 1000 gold auszugeben damit man die 19er BGs besuchen kann oder hat sich gefaelligst davon fern zu halten und auf die PVP-belohnungen zu verzichten...
habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (16. November 2007)

PvP-Twinks finde ich voll ok auch wenn´s mal nervig sein kann ist ja das gute Recht des Spielers. Habe ja auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dunham (16. November 2007)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. Mit derselben Argumentation könnte ich fragen, was Leute mit Arena Set im Alterac zu suchen haben, wo sie schlecht equipte frisch 70er verprügeln.
> 
> Wenn einer Lust hat einen PvP - Twink auszustatten, soll er das halt machen. Wobei ich es persönlich für Mumpitz halte, weil die wenigsten Klassen auf lvl 19 auch nur annähernd ihre eigentlichen Fähigkeiten ausspielen können (allen voran Schurken).


wenn man sich das arenaset geholt hat, hat man dafür skill gebraucht. pvp twinnks ist nur stupides geld farmen und neulinge haben gar keine chance..... (als new70iger kann man sich ja auch pvp equipt zusammenholn und dabei fun haben weil man auch durch skill arena typen killen kannn. als non pvp twink aber kann man keinen pvp twink killen.)


----------



## BigKahoona (16. November 2007)

Dark schrieb:


> Eine andere Aussage die hier des öfteren auftaucht ist das es keinen Unterschied macht ob man mit einem 19er PvP Twink einen nicht-twink killt oder mit einem 70er Full S2 einen frischen 70er, doch da gibt es einen gewaltigen Unterschied: Der frische 70er kann rein theoretisch ein neuer Main Char sein und kommt von daher als "normaler" Char daher. Im Falle 70er vs. 70er ist die Warscheinlichkeit am größten das Main vs Main kämpft und kein beteiligter ein überpowerter Twink ist. Der "schwächere" von beiden hat in dem Fall durchaus die Möglichkeit die selbe Stärke zu erreichen wie der andere. Trete ich mit einem neuem Char gegen einen 19er PvP Twink an werde ich, ohne den neuen Char durch meinen Main zu pushen, NIEMALS eine Chance haben können.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Aloha!

Im Prinzip geb ich Dir ja recht, aber ganz so einfach ist es ja auch nicht. Als frischer 70er hast Du alleine gegen eine Full S2 (bald Full S3) keine Chance ... und der Weg zur Chancengleichheit ist auch nicht gerade ein netter Sonntagsnachmitags Spaziergang! Um das Rating zu erreichen mußt Du schon eine ganze Menge Zeit in Deine Arenalaufbahn investieren.

Meiner Meinung nach macht eher der höhere Prozentsatz von Spielern die ein wenig zusammenarbeiten auch wenn sie keine PVP-Stammgruppe sind dort den Unterschied. Denn die meisten kennen halt ihre Klasse (und die anderen) auf 60 oder 70 deutlich besser als auf 19.

Und wer jetzt einwirft das es auf BG gar keinen Zusammenhalt gibt (al'a "Ich wurde noch niiiiiiie geheilt"), dem kann ich nur entgegenen, klar ist der nicht zu groß, liegt aber auch an jedem selbst! Ich habe mehr als einmal gesehen, wie jemand der im Chat dauernd rum geheult hat, daß er nie supportet wird, ne Heilung bekommen hat und dann den Prieser/Druiden/Pala einfach alleine stehen gelassen hat (am besten noch fast oom), während weitere Feinde anrückten.
Wenn man dem Heiler bereits auf dem Weg ein wenig hilft und in seiner Nähe bleibt, dann hat man auch eine ganz gute Chance das er vorne im Getümmel dich im Target hält.

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß und Erfolg!

P.S.: Ich finde man sollte denen die PVP-Twinks für einen niedrigen Bereich haben wollen die Möglichkeit dazu nicht verwehren, es sollte halt eine Möglichkeit für Einsteiger und Normalos geben mal unter sich in die Welt des PVP zu schnuppern.


----------



## Easheron (16. November 2007)

pvp twniks sin voll fürn arsch...


----------



## Gaminus (16. November 2007)

Ein 19er Schurke mit Kreuzfahrer und +15 Agi auf seinen Waffen verdirbt die Balance im BG


----------



## Hubautz (16. November 2007)

Gaminus schrieb:


> Ein 19er Schurke mit Kreuzfahrer und +15 Agi auf seinen Waffen verdirbt die Balance im BG



Richtig. Aber 10 S2 Schurken/Hexer verderben auch die Balance in Alterac. Also who cares?

@ Dunham: ja mag sein, dass man skill für Arena braucht, mehr als für normale BGs bestimmt.  Nichtsdestotrotz : Warum gehen die Leute mit  S2 Equip noch Alterac?  Um die schlecht equippten zu verhauen.  Das ist absolut identisch mit der Intention der pvp twinks.


----------



## Tikume (16. November 2007)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber 10 S2 Schurken/Hexer verderben auch die Balance in Alterac. Also who cares?



Nur dass das eine vorkommt (lvl 19 Pimp Twinks), das andere nicht.


----------



## Dunham (16. November 2007)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber 10 S2 Schurken/Hexer verderben auch die Balance in Alterac. Also who cares?
> 
> @ Dunham: ja mag sein, dass man skill für Arena braucht, mehr als für normale BGs bestimmt.  Nichtsdestotrotz : Warum gehen die Leute mit  S2 Equip noch Alterac?  Um die schlecht equippten zu verhauen.  Das ist absolut identisch mit der Intention der pvp twinks.


ich geh ins alteractal eig weil ich mal spannende 3vs1 kämpfe mache etc. Normalerweise lass ich die noobs einfach durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (16. November 2007)

Also ich hab eigentlich nichts dagegen, daher ich einen 29er Schure und nen 60er als PvP Charas besitze...
Die leute machen sich sehr viel Mühe das sie mal so gut sind,...
Natürlich nervts den anderen die nicht so toll eq sind, aber die haben sich sicher nicht soviel Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (17. November 2007)

Scheiß doch auf diese bekackten PvP-Twinks.

Was wirklich nervt sind 70er, die einen beim Questen killen müssen. DAS ist wirklich unter aller Sau.

Erstens ist es gegen alle normalen Vorstellungen von Menschenverständnis und zweiten einfach assig bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Solche Trottel, wie Lowies killen gehören meiner Meinung nach strikt gebannt. Das hat nichts mit PvP zu tun einen Holy-Priest-Twink umzuhauen, der gerade versucht einen Questmob zu killen.

Das ist sowas von unehrenhaft dass ich kotzen könnte.

PvP-Twinks sind wenigstens in ihrem BG ...


----------



## Sturmrufer (17. November 2007)

@ AopY2k:
Ich kann verstehen, daß dich das nervt. Aber warum spielst du dann nicht einfach auf einem PvE-Server.


----------



## Nfighter (17. November 2007)

Also ich bin gegen PvP Twinks.
Es ist  einfach nur unfair den anderen Spielern gegenüber.
Auf dem Server auf dem ich spiele ist das so, dass die Allianz auf den Schlachtfeldern für Level 19,29 und 39 sogut wie nur aus PvP Twinks besteht.
Die Horde hat nicht so viele PvP Twinks.
Man hat kaum eine Chance zu gewinnen.
Es ist wie wenn 5 bewaffnete Personen auf eine wehrlose Person einschlagen, was leider in der Realität passiert.
Es ist einfach nur unfair.
Gebt den normalen Charrackteren auch mal eine Chance!

So das war meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## o0Miller0o (17. November 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Solche Trottel, wie Lowies killen gehören meiner Meinung nach strikt gebannt. Das hat nichts mit PvP zu tun einen Holy-Priest-Twink umzuhauen, der gerade versucht einen Questmob zu killen.



Rischtigggggg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (17. November 2007)

Sturmrufer schrieb:


> @ AopY2k:
> Ich kann verstehen, daß dich das nervt. Aber warum spielst du dann nicht einfach auf einem PvE-Server.


Is immer das geilste Argument... Wechsel doch Server.

Junge, glaubst du nicht, dass ich das schon längst gemacht hätte? Aber: All meine Kollegen, Freunde und langjährige Gildenkollegen spielen auf dem Server. Würdest du in eine neue Stadt ziehen, nur weil dich kleine Kinder auf dem Schulweg ärgern? Wohl kaum.

Wenn sich meine Gilde komplett entschließen würde, den Server zu wechseln bin ich sofort weg. Aber da das nunmal nicht der Fall ist... werde ich weiter das durchziehen, was ich mir schon vorgenommen habe.

Nur Instanzen / Raids und Farmen. Alles andere ist aufgrund dieser PvP-Spasten nicht möglich.


----------



## Tikume (17. November 2007)

Es ist halt das Konzept des Wow PvP Servers. In Ultima Online gab es noch ein System das den Mord an Unschuldigen bestrafte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimitrir (17. November 2007)

Also ich denke es ist nur jeden spielers gutes recht sich einen PvP twink zu machen.

Ich hab selber nen 19 pvp twink der mal eben 1,5 k leben hat.

Wenn man dann n mage oda so sieht auf lvl 15 isses echt mal langweilig.

Richtig interessant wird es erst wenn man auf n gleichwertigen Spieler trifft^^

Ich wär acuh dafür n bg für edeltwinks einzurichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allen Dingen wenn ich leute sehe die mit 12 mal reinschnuppern,
die lasse ich meist( wenn sie mich nich grad mal angreifen) in Ruhe weil sie eh keine Chance haben.

mfg Dimi


----------



## Jueliee (17. November 2007)

ich mach mir nen 39er PvP twink.. auf horde seite xD 19er PvP iss öde...nur WS und kacke wegn sklills entchants,un gegnern..


----------



## Aserin (17. November 2007)

Ich hab selber einen 19... der is jetzt nicht so übertrieben equipt wie die ganzen anderen mit kreuzfahrer etc. Aber es macht trotzfem spaß. Und es is ja nich so das, in meinem Fall die allies, keine PvP twinks hätten.

mFG Aserin


----------



## WeRkO (17. November 2007)

In gewissem Sinne hat Tikume ja Recht, das Blizzard das Low lvl pvp fördert, denn ich meine, wer macht denn die ganzen "Benötigt Stufe x9"-Sachen? Genau, Blizzard. Zudem gibt es jetzt einen Epic ring für level 29, da frage ich mich, ob blizzard überhaupt will, das "normale" Chars ins low lvl bg gehen.


----------



## Schamll (17. November 2007)

also dimitrit eins möcht ich gleich mal sagen gleichwertig ist für mich als non pvp twink das ich gegen einen sagen wir mal hunter meines levels antrete der kein pvp twink ist


----------



## WeRkO (17. November 2007)

Naja, mit meiner Jägerin hab ich im 29er pvp auch alles umgeholzt, ohne Verzauberungen etc! Die 2-3 Verzauberungen die sie jetzt drauf hat gabs (bis auf die Umhang-vz) für 1-2 Gold, also nicht viel.


----------



## Reimbi (17. November 2007)

Nun mich stören sie nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da ich selber einen hab! mein 29er schurke hat stolze 2116 hp und nen streitkolben mit Mungo... ich nuke alles um was mir in den weg kommt und suche mir nicht die "schwachen" raus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( hab noch keinen besser equipten char gesehn, nur genausogut!) Ich bin bissel stolz auf meinen char, er hat mich zwar ne menge gold und zeit gekostet aber wenn in den 70er inis nix läuft logge ich auf den twink um und vertreib mir mit dem und paar kumpels im ts die zeit. Und die aussage leute mit pvp twinks würden im 70er bg nix reißen is flasch!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Reimbi   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. November 2007)

Absolut und definitiv NEIN!
Denn wenn einer einen pvptwink hat ist 
1. die Herausforderung auf dem BG weg, da man alles andere innerhalb kürzester Zeit onehittet (oder zumindest ansatzweise)
2. Dadurch nur noch mehr Ungleichheit auf den Schlachtfeldern geschaffen wird..
3. das meiner Meinung nach mehr oder weniger niveaulos ist  und zu guter Letzt
4. ALLE normalen Spieler, die dem eigentlichen Sinn von Schlachtfeldern, nämlich einer Abwechslung zum Leveln, vollkommen chancenlos den anderen gegenüber sind!


----------



## Lucyana (17. November 2007)

Mich stören sie nicht, da ich selbst einen Twink habe (wie man in meiner Signatur erkennen kann^^). Ich find sie eigentlich auch ganz ok, weil wenn mal wegen irgendwas sauer ist kann man sich damit gut an anderen Spielern aufm BG abreagieren! Zumindest man hat einen guten twink sonst funzt das nicht, sondern man regt sich dann noch mehr auf, weil man selbst die ganze zeit stirbt!!

_*FOR THE ALLIANCE*_


----------



## Lungodan (17. November 2007)

Mich stören sie zwar einerseits, wenn ich mit Twinks die ich grade hochlevel ins BG gehe, um mir kurz den Späher Wappenrock zu holen, allerdings ist es eine gute Alternative für Gelegenheitsspieler zum 70er PvP.
Warum? Da Gelegenheitsspieler keine Zeit haben, sich irgendwas aus Raids (in Extremfällen netma normalen Inis) zu holen, haben sie auch gradma Equip aus Qbelohnungen oder n bisschen PvP Zeug, das sie sich mühsam erfarmt haben, da man ohne Epic Equip im BG von 2/3 aller Spieler gnadenlos umgebolzt wird.
Wenn man sich nun ca 1k Gold farmt, kann man immerhin im 19/29/39/49 PvP endlich ma auch jemanden killen.


----------



## Totemkrieger (17. November 2007)

GangstaT schrieb:


> ich spiel selbst n 19er pvp schurken macht mir unheimlich spaß vor allem wenn immer welche von lvl 10-15 bei den allys rumlaufen und niht pvp equipt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hast du dagegen einzuwenden,das sich die Allianz im Ts abspricht,denn schliesslich machts die Horde doch auch und das find ich gut,trägt einiges zur Spielkommunikation bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Schurken im Pvp sind echt übel,vor allem den mega Skill den sie da ans Tageslicht bringen-----warten bis die gegner 20% hp haben und dann one bis two hitten.Also aber lustig is nur immer,sobald du einen Schurken endeckt hast und ihn angreifst und ihn unter 20% Hp bekommst,nutzt er Vanish und macht sich ausm Staub.Find ich immer lustig ,wow skill lässt grüßen-----ja der Skill kämpfen ausm Weg zu gehen.


Grüße Oli


----------



## Mikaster (17. November 2007)

zuallererst: nein ich habe nichts gegen pvp twinks (nur gegen 19er  da diese zu 70%schurken sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und jäger da sie einfach im low-lvl-pvp ziemlich unschlagbar sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mir ist es eig auch egal wenn mich ein schurke im 29er bg dauernd umnuked, denn er hat spaß dabei und ich habe spaß dabei wenn ich ihn umnuke ohne life zu verlieren (dank wachsamkeit der volks-fähigkeit der menschen)




Oonâgh schrieb:


> Absolut und definitiv NEIN!
> Denn wenn einer einen pvptwink hat ist
> 1. die Herausforderung auf dem BG weg, da man alles andere innerhalb kürzester Zeit onehittet (oder zumindest ansatzweise)
> 2. Dadurch nur noch mehr Ungleichheit auf den Schlachtfeldern geschaffen wird..
> ...



das ist deine auffassung...


1.wie soll man bitte einen schurken mit 2k life onehitten (oder das zumindest ansatzweise??)
2. Schon richtiger der punkt aber es gibt auch fast nurnoch 29er die pvp machen (in dem lvl bereich natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und wenn da mal ein 27er dabei ist der einfach nur hammer zockt, kann der auch der erster werden!
3. "niveuaulos" das deine auffassung, da darf ich überhaupt nichts sgaen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. alle normalen spieler die schon im lvl bereich von 10-34 (irgendwie so) gelangweilt sind, verstehe ich nicht, da di startgebiete sehr schön gestaltet sind und einfach spaß machen ein zweites oder drittes mal zu sielen (außerdem ist es ja nicht so, das es nur ein gebiet gibt in dem ihr mit eurem lvl könnt...) und wenn man dann ins schlingendorntal kommt hat man eh genung pvp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

das ist meine ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Mikaster


----------



## Oonâgh (17. November 2007)

Also mit dem zweiten Punkt bin ich nicht direkt einverstanden.. Was glaubst denn warum fast nur noch leute mit ner 9 am Ende Pvp machen? Eben weil es anders praktisch garnicht mehr geht..
Dass das alles nur subjektiv ist, sollte ausser Frage stehen...


----------



## Anderoth (17. November 2007)

Mich persönlich stören PvP-Twinks sehr!
Warum?
Weil es ja nicht nur 19er PvP-Twinks sondern auch 29er und manchmal sogar 39er PvP-Twinks gibt.
Früher konntest du sagen, dass man PvP erst ab 49 ordentlich machen kannst. Aber seit 2.3 draussen ist, werden sicherlich auch ein paar Leutz ihre Twinks zu 49er Twinks hochzüchten...


----------



## Oonâgh (17. November 2007)

//edit: zu der Frage, wie man mit 2k geonehittet wird: 

nicht jeder hat zB mit lvl 19 2k hp.. Und man kriegt mindestens Hinterhalt mit 600 oder so reingedrückt. Das heißt im Klartext für einen Leder oder noch schlimmer Stoffträger Hinterhalt & Ausweiden = Tot...
Soviel dazu


----------



## Johnny25 (17. November 2007)

Ich wollte nur mal sagen: Ich habe insgesamt 3 (bald 4) PVP Twinks. Warum mache ich das? Das ist doch wohl sowas von klar: weil es mir spass macht meine twinks auszureizen und mit anderen pvp twinks im bg aufzuräumen. Ich habe einen 39er Schurken, einen 49 Schami und einen 49er Krieger und dadrunter mach ich mir keinen twink da mir pvp in diesem für die horde einfach zum kotzen ist. Also man macht sich keine pvp twinks, weil man als 70er kein skill hat. Ich habe auch einen 70er Krieger und mit dem spiele ich mehr als gut.


----------



## Zwergpowerhunter (17. November 2007)

wenn du auf 19 pvp machst und NICHT imba bist und von deinem 70 imba main soviel gold kriegst dann passiert es dir mit nem mage schon mal das du da stehest und *srkratsch* hinterhalt crit TOT ich finde es einfach affig so  viel geld zu verballern nur um im 19er(!!) rum zu rocken


----------



## Oonâgh (17. November 2007)

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn man einen richtig kranken pvptwink sieht, dann steckt dahinter meist ein 70er, der nicht mehr viel zu tun hat.. Sprich full t5 / t6 wie auch immer.. Dann dazu noch ein extremes Arenateam oder vielleicht auch nicht weil es zu langweilig wäre, immer zu gewinnen ^^  Wie auch immer.

Aber wenn ich mir diese anderen anschaue, finde ich es einfach arm. Diese typischen "Pfeiltastenopfer" die sich zB nicht mit der maus sondern mit W-A-S-D oder eben den Pfeiltasten umdrehen, wenn man hinter einem steht. Daran sieht man schonmal, dass derjenige praktisch null skill hat. Und DAS sind meiner Meinung nach die typischen Leute, die zu blöd sind, mit ihren 70er Chars (Wenn überhaupt vorhanden! Alles schon selber miterlebt..) weiterzukommen. Und anstelle so einen Hirnriss zu veranstalten, sollte man mal vielleicht versuchen, mit seinen 70er Chars eher was sinnvolles zu machen und DIESE mit Mungo & co hochpushen anstelle irgendwelche 19 29 39 49 (...) chars. Da hat's dann übrigens auch noch mehr Sinn. Frage mich übrigens nur noch eins: Was passiert, wenn ALLE aber auch wirklich ALLE die besten Epics und auch alle die Schlachtstandarte haben.. Na? Scheisse, wa? Dann kommts nur noch auf den Skill des Spielers an und den haben von den dort spielenden die wenigsten. Ich mein, schon arm, wenn ich im 1 on 1 mit lvl 45 einen 49er Pvp-Twink kille oder? oO  Da könnt ich mir an dessen stelle mal gewaltig in den Arsch beissen.


----------



## Gixxle (17. November 2007)

es stimmt...im 19er oder 29er pvp n "imba" schurken zu spielen und stoffis umzuhauen is relativ leicht...doch es gibt wie immer ausnahmen...vllt. 0,5% der stoffis im 19er PvP haben wirklich was drauf weil sie die imba schurken obwohl schlechter ausgerüsstet schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (17. November 2007)

Mich stören wirklich nur die 19er PvP twinks...
Siehe die Gilde : Pwnage vom Feinsten auf Nefarian
http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=N...einsten&p=1
(ich kenn die BB Codes leider noch nicht auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Das ist echt schlimm, wenn dir so etwas über den Weg läuft...

Aber 39er Twinks find ich cool!
Da kommen dann die Krieger endlich zur Geltung mit der Berserker-Stance UND evtl. Mungo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf lvl 19 kriegt man auch nicht mal eine Action Bar voll... Ist doch lahm!
Du machst doch immer das selbe!
Auf 39 isses anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaokal (17. November 2007)

Hatte einen aber als der dann alles hatte selbst 70er epics hab ich ihn rauftrainiert fand ihn fad mittlerweile find ich PvP Twinks fast nervig


----------



## Fialldarg (17. November 2007)

Also ich find PvP mains nerviger...warum haben Leute mit5 oder besser es nötig ns BG zu gehen ???
Da ist n 19ener/29er sinnvoller^^,
Ich selbs hatte einen, aber men schurke begeisterterte mich so, das ich ihn weiterlevelte


----------



## GobliN (17. November 2007)

Ich hatte es mir auch mal überlegt.

Aber mehr als 1000 Gold dafür auszugeben, war mir dann doch ne Nummer zu hart...


----------



## Zwergpowerhunter (17. November 2007)

mich nerven die voll


----------



## Deatho (17. November 2007)

mich stören sie eigentlich nicht, nur wenn sie zu 3. auf einen gehen

klar ist es irgendwie ein bisschen unfair wenn man pvp equipt hat aber es macht einfach spaß.
ich selbst hab nen 29 pvp hunter (ist noch nicht ganz fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich suche mir zuerst die heiler raus und dann die anderen und net nach dem lvl


----------



## kristoff (17. November 2007)

muss ich dA noch was sagen?

Meinaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Dunham (17. November 2007)

hol dir mal nen besseren ring. es gibt sicherlich einige bessere ringe als 5 ausdauer^^


----------



## kristoff (18. November 2007)

jo kla aber ohne ep zu bekommen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber klar gehts besser aber der is schon imba, guck ehre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasGROT (18. November 2007)

19 pvp mage ... und?


19 und 39 sind halt schlimm ... wenn man slebst kein twink is nervst bestimmt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




stichwort: 39 krieger mit Mungo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klopps (18. November 2007)

Ich habe selber einen 19er BG twink

ich habe bewusst einen priester gemacht, was ist so toll daran alles zu onehitten?

ich hüpfe einfach hinten rum, haue mit meinem speed auf den schuhen ab, kite schurken und mache nicht ganz so derbe bg schurken mit stab und erneuerung tot.

und wenn ich mit der gilde was mache, dann wird auch der fh nicht gecampt, aus moralischen gründen. wir werden ja auch nicht gerne becampt.

und:
mit meinem main haue ich doch sehr viel weg, wenn ich mit meinem krieger noch einen pala im rücken hätte würde ich ganz böse abgehen, zumindest gegen solche mit gleichem equip. und wer jetzt wegen dem pala im rücken meckert: WoW ist ein team, bzw rudelspiel. einige spielen im team und andere im rudel, das team arbeitet zusammen, das rudel sucht sich zu fünft ein opfer. Horde zB hat einen flair für rudel, bei ally kriege ich das halt nicht mit.


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2007)

ja!
die nerfen total
da haben die ,die sich ehrlich ehre verdienen wollen 0 schanzen


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (18. November 2007)

Hmm ich verstehe  eure  wut und frustration aber wenn man euch so hört denkt man  man bekommt ohne nchants im lv 19 pvp gar nix auf die reihe  meine pvp twinks sind alle net enchantet nur full rare "nur" und wie einer der vorherigen  beiträge besagt wer sich anstrengt um sein equip zu bekommen der solls auch auskosten mfg


----------



## Carnificis (18. November 2007)

also ich find sie nerven nicht und nix sie sind halt da und man wird es auch nicht ändern deswegen finde ICH den Thread auch n kleines bisschen quatschig sry^^


----------



## Kekskruemel24 (18. November 2007)

Ich finde, es ist jedem selbst vorbehalten, sich solch einen PvP-Twink zu erstellen.

Wer Spaß, daran hat mit seinem Schurken/Jäger ständig die selben hilflosen Spieler zu töten, der soll es natürlich machen. Mein Main war auch mal auf 29, und ich habe mich auch darüber geärgert, vor allen Dingen, wenn einem immer dieselben Chars in nahezu jedem Bg begegnen. 
Man schaut sich die Spielerstatisken an und denkt sich:"Och neee, nich der schon wieder"

Aber so ist nun mal das Spiel. Jeder kann mit seinem Gold machen was er will.


----------



## F3iv3l (18. November 2007)

kristoff schrieb:


> muss ich dA noch was sagen?
> 
> Meinaaaa!!!!!!




Grüße von (Remmi/ ) Demmi / Hardcore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
an Lassdichgehn und die anderen pvp-twinks im realmpool glutsturm


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. November 2007)

Kekskruemel24 schrieb:


> Ich finde, es ist jedem selbst vorbehalten, sich solch einen PvP-Twink zu erstellen.
> 
> Wer Spaß, daran hat mit seinem Schurken/Jäger ständig die selben hilflosen Spieler zu töten, der soll es natürlich machen. Mein Main war auch mal auf 29, und ich habe mich auch darüber geärgert, vor allen Dingen, wenn einem immer dieselben Chars in nahezu jedem Bg begegnen.
> Man schaut sich die Spielerstatisken an und denkt sich:"Och neee, nich der schon wieder"
> ...



... und ggf. mit seinem Twink anderen den Spaß am PvP versauen die nicht Lvl 70 sind und sich auch mal gerne FAIR mit anderen bekriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (18. November 2007)

IMHO sind diese Spieler, die mit einem lvl29 char der fast nur blau trägt, verzauberungen auf den rüstungsteilen + waffen hat, die das entsprechende item völlig aus der vorgesehenen qualitäts-stufe hebeln, ganz ehrlich gesagt zu dämlich den Sinn eines Low-LVL Bg´s zu raffen.
So deutlich muss man es einfach sagen. 

Und die brauchen nicht mit ihrem ewig gleichem geseier von wegen "wir reizen ja nur die möglichkeiten aus etc" daherkommen. 

Der Spielbetreiber hat sicherlich nicht BG´s implentiert bis z.b. lvl29 damit solche Spinner mit 2x Kreuzfahrer und +40 Ausdauer auf der Hose die von Haus aus +5 Ausdauer hat darin den dicken Proll veranstalten sollen, während die Spieler die mit "normalen" Equipment auf Lvl29 rumalufen doof aus der Wäsche schaun. 

Der 08/15 Char der in diesem Lvl Bereich unterwegs ist trägt irgendwelche grünen Quest-Rewards und was so das AH für kleines(!) Geld hergibt. Ihr glaubt doch ehrlich nicht das so jemand auch nur ein 2. mal ein BG betritt nachdem er von diesen Spinnern mit zuviel Gold und Langeweile im vorbeilaufen umgedroschen wird.
Da gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder Blizzard erhöht die Item Anforderungen für Verzauberungen á la Kreuzfahrer und Co und/oder es wird ein Item-Rating eingeführt damit man als normaler Spieler auch gegen normale andere Spieler antritt in einem BG.
2. Möglichkeit: man hakt halt die low lvl bgs ab und überlässt sie den Spinnern.


----------



## jeNoova (18. November 2007)

Also mich regt es einfach nur immer wieder auf... man kann bis 49 kein PvP spielen weil solche noobs die im 70er PvP NICHTS reissen einfach mit ihren chars die da ihr 3000000gold equip tragen an hauen 2mal und tot ist man.. klasse und wo war der skill? :/

Besonders scheisse ist es natürlich für leute die grade erst angefangen haben, also ich bin klar dagegen, ich finde blizz sollte da auch mal was machen weil es einfach nur NERVT.


MfG


----------



## Lotusschamy (18. November 2007)

Habe selber einen und muss sagen es macht mir spass gegen andere gut equipte spieler zu spielen .
Ich finde es dumm wenn manche leute sagen ´´och das ist so unfair die sind alle so gut equipt auf lvl 29 aber gut das es 70iger bg´s gibt da is alles ausgeglichen!!!!´´  das stimmt auch nicht sagen wir mal du bist seit 2 wochen 70ig und hast d3 und sonst blaues zeug gehst in nen bg und siehe da steht ein schurke mit den beiden schwertern aus BT vor dir . Glaubt ihrgentwer auch nur ansatzweise das er den schlagen könnte??? ich denke mal nicht


in diesem sinne

                         Gruß Lotusschamy


----------



## -killler- (18. November 2007)

also ich finde pvp twinks cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jeder fängt mal klein an  , als ich so noch lvl 19 war wurde ich mit 2 schlägen gekillt ^^,aber bald bin ich der jenige der die anderen mit 2 schlägen killt .
(weil ich mach mir grad ein pvp twink schurke lvl 19 ^^) 
so schlimm ist es gar nicht


----------



## The Heini (18. November 2007)

Ich versuch mir gerade einen 49er PvP Shami zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kristoff (18. November 2007)

F3iv3l schrieb:


> Grüße von (Remmi/ ) Demmi / Hardcore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




JO 

--------- DICKEN GRUß AN GLUTSTORM TWINKS -----------​


----------



## Jurdace (18. November 2007)

Man gewinnt gerade in den Low-BG nicht, indem man alles umhaut. Dank fehlender Mobilität und gleichgroßen Karten kann sowas gewaltig nach hinten losgehen, sei es der einzelne Spieler, der gemütlich die Flagge in der Warsongschlucht am Rand nach Hause trägt, während an irgendeinem Friedhof gezergt wird oder im Arathibecken, wo Tappen / Retappen, bzw. vom Tappen abhalten > alles andere ist. Dem ImBa-PvP-Twink nützt es rein gar nichts, toll equipped zu sein, wenn er sich von der Fahne wegziehen lässt, so dass er nicht tappen oder einen Tapp verhindern kann und mit genau diesen Geschichten kann man zwar immer noch der Meinung sein, dass sie bezogen auf Kämpfe die Balance stören - aber ein BG entscheiden tun sie nicht, wenn man es richtig anstellt. Denn wie gesagt, 1000 HP mehr als der Durchschnitt bringen rein gar nichts, wenn die Fahne unerreichbar am anderen Ende der Karte in die gegnerische Basis läuft ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass Ehre durch Sieg > Ehre durch Kills?


----------



## Schäfchen =) (18. November 2007)

bin  zu 100% für twinks. spiel als schurke mit meinem bruder (shadowpriest) und nem nachbarn (healpala) lvl 49 pvp, max equipp und enchants usw... is echt imba wenn wir ws spieln isses zu 95% ein win. 3vs7 win  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber man muss selbst als pvp twink bissl spieln können. spiel selbst auch nen shadowpriest auf lvl 35 und schlag teilweise die pvp rouges mit 3,5k hp und epic waffen.
also das equipp macht viel aus aber bissl skill gehört immer dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. November 2007)

Lotusschamy schrieb:


> Habe selber einen und muss sagen es macht mir spass gegen andere gut equipte spieler zu spielen .
> Ich finde es dumm wenn manche leute sagen ´´och das ist so unfair die sind alle so gut equipt auf lvl 29 aber gut das es 70iger bg´s gibt da is alles ausgeglichen!!!!´´  das stimmt auch nicht sagen wir mal du bist seit 2 wochen 70ig und hast d3 und sonst blaues zeug gehst in nen bg und siehe da steht ein schurke mit den beiden schwertern aus BT vor dir . Glaubt ihrgentwer auch nur ansatzweise das er den schlagen könnte??? ich denke mal nicht
> in diesem sinne
> 
> Gruß Lotusschamy



Das ist Blödsinn. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Normal 70 gegen Normal 70 und Normal 19 gegen Twink 19. Der Unterschied ist recht simpel: So wie ein 19er Twink ausgerüstet ist wäre ein normaler Char auf Level 19 NIEMALS ausgerüstet. Eine EndGame Ausrüstung ist für einen 70er aber normal.


----------



## Rimbl (18. November 2007)

Hm mich nerven sie keineswegs habe selber nen Schamanen der imba Gear hat aber nicht um leute beim farmen zu ganken oder zu nerven sondern damit ich mich gegen solche leute währen kann und damit ich schnell leveln kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht echt gut und werde nie gekillt


----------



## SpRee... (18. November 2007)

Hey Leude,

also ich besitze selber einen 29er Hexer und mir macht es Spaß gegen andere 29er zu kämpfen.
Nur mal so Die 19er und auch 29er BG's sind meist zu 70% voll mit PvP Twinks.

Ich habe mir den Hexer nur gemacht weil mein Main ein 41er Schurke ist und ich keine Lust(Nur eine Phase)
mehr hatte den weiter zu leveln.

Ausserdem  finde ich die Aussage das Leute die PvP Twinks haben ihren Main im PvP nicht spielen können falsch(Bei mir jedenfalls), da ich nur mal eine andere Klasse ausprobieren wollte.

Zur Sach mit High-End Equip gegen High-End Equip:

Es kommt auch darauf an das man mit dem Twink spielen kann sonst kann mans vergessen, z.Bsp:

Schurke, Verstohlenheit und den gegner von vorne angreifen ,Hexer gewinnt

lg Jannis

Ps:look@ Signatur


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. November 2007)

SpRee... schrieb:


> Hey Leude,
> 
> also ich besitze selber einen 29er Hexer und mir macht es Spaß gegen andere 29er zu kämpfen.
> Nur mal so Die 19er und auch 29er BG's sind meist zu 70% voll mit PvP Twinks.
> ...



Wenn deiner Aussage nach Skill entscheidend ist dann frage ich mich warum viele ihre Twinks so überpowern anstatt einfach mit einrAusrüstung die jeder auf Lvl19 haben kann auf ihre Fähigkeiten als Spieler zu vertrauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpRee... (18. November 2007)

Na wenn man schon viel Skill hat und dann noch das High-End Equip is es doch besser. Mit meinem Schurken habe ich auch mal einfach nen Dolch von nem Npc in sw gekauft und damit nen 1500er crit gemacht (auf 29 kurz angehalten arathi equip gefarmt)

Bin erstmal schlafen gucke morgen nochmal in den Thread 
baba


----------



## Almasor (18. November 2007)

Also ich hasse PvP Twinks.
Dazu möchte ich sagen: 99% aller PvP Twinks tuen nichts für ihr equip, also bitte nicht argumentieren "Die haben viel dafür getan und dann solln se ihren spass haben".
Es wäre z.B. völlig ok en schurken auf lvl 19 zu spielen, dann mit PvP anzufangen und sich von der Ehre bei z.B. den Silberschwingen en paar blaue Sachen zu kaufen und diese dann mit hart erfarmten Gold verzaubern zu lassen (aber nur die die für dieses lvl gedacht sind).
Das wäre für mich en akzeptabeler PvP-Twink, weil der hat was dafür getan.
Aber en Schurken auf lvl 19 zu spielen, dann dem mit dem Gold vom Main den ganz blau zu equipen und die härtesten Verzauberungen (die für dieses lvl verfügbar sind) drauf machen, das finde ich nich gut, weil der hat nichts dafür getan.
Solche PvP-Twinks versauen einem vollkommen den Spielspass.
Wenn ihr BG rocken wollt ohne oft zu sterben und ohne viel dafür zu machen, dann nehmt einfach en pala.
Wer andere Argumente hat, kann se gerne sachlich vortragen, wenn sie nachweisbar und objektiv sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


MfG,
   Almasor


----------



## Bonepain (18. November 2007)

also ich persöhnlich habe einen 19er pvp krieger und habe mia das ziel 2k hp gesezt..wisst iha wie schwer das is?^^ hänge auf 1780 fest ^^ also ich gehe auf dem bgeigentlich nie auf die einzelnden non-pvp equipten weil ich garnich die chance dazu habe^^..sie gehen imma in grps auf einen und ich sags mal so  3 non pvp equipten gegen einen pvp equiptwen..gerht eig^^ und jede seite hat seine pvp chars..so bekommen auch die ohne pvp equip ehre + abtzeichen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2007)

Bonepain schrieb:


> so bekommen auch die ohne pvp equip ehre + abtzeichen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade dass sie halt keinen Spaß dran haben, weil sie chancenlose Statisten sind.


----------



## Delwod (19. November 2007)

in mein fahl müste die frage normal anders heisen nerfen euch die maxi pvp spieler weil mich nerft es das ich nie eine chance habe ihn pvp wenn ich nicht am ende des lvl eine 9 habe (19, 29, 39 und so weiter) weil ich spiele ja auch pvp mit zb lvl 15 aber dar schaft man nie was weil die blöden pvp chars alle ihmer auf maxi lvl haben und dann auf denn lvl lassen nur weil sie meinen sie sind so impa aber wenn die anderen das gleiche lvl haben schaffen die nix mehr!


----------



## Icerocky (19. November 2007)

hab selbst nen PvP Krieger mit 2k hit und wenn dann zu siehst wie 4auf dich einhämmern und nix passiert *rofl*

und nein ich würde nix sagen das diese Leute nix drauf haben, sie wollen nur mal was anderes machen zum PvP/Arena und/oder Raid alltag!!

Mitleerweile gibt es soviele BG Twinks da es ausgegliechen wird/ist!!

Gruß
Rocky


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. November 2007)

Icerocky schrieb:


> hab selbst nen PvP Krieger mit 2k hit und wenn dann zu siehst wie 4auf dich einhämmern und nix passiert *rofl*
> 
> und nein ich würde nix sagen das diese Leute nix drauf haben, sie wollen nur mal was anderes machen zum PvP/Arena und/oder Raid alltag!!
> 
> ...



Was ist denn da ausgeglichen? Wenn jemand mit seinem Mainchar den er grad am Leveln ist eine PvP Quest erledigen will und auf einen Haufen überpowerter Twinks trifft ist da gar nichts ausgeglichen <_<


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

Also wenn schon PvP, dann bitte auf Level 70, wo alle Chars ihre "Maximalfertigkeit" erreicht haben. Da sieht man auch, wer was kann und wer nicht.
Auf Level 19 haben manche Chars schlicht keine Chance, weil das Balancing noch nicht stimmt - kein Bug, aber das für irgendwelche Twinks, die dann das Schlachtfeld "raiden" zu nutzen, spiegelt IMO das geistige Alter vieler Leute wider.

Es zeigt doch vor Allem eins - vielen Leuten ist in WoW schon so langweilig, dass sie neben stundenlangem "Rumsitzen auf dem Brunnen in Sturmwind" gar nicht mehr wissen, was sie machen sollen.

Das ist ein WoW-Phänomen... Leute, denen das Spiel langweilig ist und trotzdem "zocken"... soll auch zu exzessivem Campen führen.
Und ein neues Spiel anfangen wollen sie ja auch nicht - wahrscheinlich, weil sie dort noch nicht alles haben und keine "Imba"-Irgendwas-Chars vorweisen können.

Ein Gruss an alle, die noch Entdeckergeist haben, an dieser Stelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinah (19. November 2007)

Es ist erschreckend, wie intolerant man sein kann. Wie kann man sich über so ein Thema aufregen? Was ist objektiv schlecht und nervend daran wenn ein Spieler Spaß an einem PvP Twink hat?


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

Dinah schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend, wie intolerant man sein kann. Wie kann man sich über so ein Thema aufregen? Was ist objektiv schlecht und nervend daran wenn ein Spieler Spaß an einem PvP Twink hat?



Grundsätzlich ist es mir auch egal, ich mache kein PvP.
Allerdings halte ich es für etwas unfair den Leuten gegenüber, die beispielsweise mit Level 15-19 PvP machen wollen und vielleicht sogar das erste Mal reinschauen. Was meinst du, wie viele werden wohl ein zweites Mal da rein?

Wenn es ein "PvP-Twink-Schlachtfeld" geben würde, wär mir das sowas von egal. Aber so finde ich es rücksichtslos den Leuten gegenüber, die einfach nur PvP machen wollen ohne einen 70er-Main im Rücken, der sinnlos Geld in Items buttert.
Die verlieren nämlich verständlicherweise den Spass.


----------



## Forenwriter (19. November 2007)

Hallo mein erster Forenbeitrag freu^^
Verstehe echt nicht was macnhe mit Spielspaß versauen etc wollen.
Habe mit meinen Twinks und Main auch öfter Lowlvl PvP gemacht... also ich fand es nicht unfair muss sogar sagen gearde wenn ich gemerkt hab sind pvp twinks hab ich mich gefreut sie trotz besserer rüssi zu besiegen (hatte auch nie größere probleme in den bg's war bei kills gut dabei owohl es ja nicht *unedingt* wichtig is). Bloß (nich böse sein) weil euer spielerisches Talent dazu nicht reicht ist es unfair? aha hmm
da muss ich sagen is arena viel unfairer Bsp. einer mit 0 Abhärtung und einer mit 400 da sind die unterschiede viel größer meiner meinung nach...
Freu mich schon auf den whine thread darüber also bis dann


----------



## b1ubb (19. November 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> Hallo mein erster Forenbeitrag freu^^
> Verstehe echt nicht was macnhe mit Spielspaß versauen etc wollen.
> Habe mit meinen Twinks und Main auch öfter Lowlvl PvP gemacht... also ich fand es nicht unfair muss sogar sagen gearde wenn ich gemerkt hab sind pvp twinks hab ich mich gefreut sie trotz besserer rüssi zu besiegen (hatte auch nie größere probleme in den bg's war bei kills gut dabei owohl es ja nicht *unedingt* wichtig is). Bloß (nich böse sein) weil euer spielerisches Talent dazu nicht reicht ist es unfair? aha hmm
> da muss ich sagen is arena viel unfairer Bsp. einer mit 0 Abhärtung und einer mit 400 da sind die unterschiede viel größer meiner meinung nach...
> Freu mich schon auf den whine thread darüber also bis dann



na genau auf so einen beitrag hab ich ja mal wieder gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aja es ist also unfair wenn man sich um etwas bemüht - damit man gutes equip erhält 
also sagen wir mal A2 sachen zur zeit noch !!!
das ist also unfair !??!?!?!

aber es ist nicht unfair - wenn ein frischer neukömmling - hat sich gerade vor 1 monat oder so 
WoW gekauft - ist jetzt lvl 19 - will bg gehen - bam wird nur weggebashed ... 
das ist nicht unfair ?!?!?!

ok ... sehr interesant !!!
naja - pvp twink ja oder nein -  NEIN !


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> Bloß (nich böse sein) weil euer spielerisches Talent dazu nicht reicht ist es unfair? aha hmm



So fantasievoll interpretieren kann man doch gar nicht, oder?
Ich habe gesagt, ich mache kein PvP - PvP interessiert mich nicht, ganz einfach. Und ja, ich kann wahrscheinlich kein PvP, weil es mich eben nicht interessiert und ich es eben deswegen nie gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand spielen kann - braucht er dann einen PvP-Twink?
Die Frage ist meiner Meinung nach interessanter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenwriter (19. November 2007)

@ seamon ``??? was bitte lol hab ich dich jetz mit gemeint? finds nur schlimm das viele drüber rumjammern...meinte dic persönlich nicht! es haben mehrere darüber gejammert
@ blubb ... sry drück mioch nächstes mal besser aus(meinte es nicht so ersnt hat mich nur gewundert dasnich kein whine thread darüber bisher gesehn  hab)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde es selber nicht unfair^^das mit den pvp twinks und gut arena euipten ^^ naja gut eig gleich^^ weil in beiden fällen durch euip verschaffter vorteil
euip nicht gleich skill ( auch wenn ich mitbekomm hab das es schon ein teil leichter durch gutes euip is)

und übrigens gibts auch leute mit 70 die noch nie bg waren und das spiel erst ein monat haben kenne selbst zwei davon die fanden arena die erste zeit auch als ziemlich unfair bis sie ihren char pvp mäßig einigermaßen kapiert ahben


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> @ seamon ``??? was bitte lol hab ich dich jetz mit gemeint? finds nur schlimm das viele drüber rumjammern...meinte dic persönlich nicht! es haben mehrere darüber gejammert
> @ blubb ... sry drück mioch nächstes mal besser aus(meinte es nicht so ersnt hat mich nur gewundert dasnich kein whine thread darüber bisher gesehn  hab)
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast allgemein gesprochen, ergo hast du mich mit eingeschlossen.

Das ist allerdings keineswegs gleich. Ein "normaler" Level 19 Charakter hat fast gar keine Chance sich so gut zu equipen wie ein gepushter Twink. Wenns doch einer schafft, sei ihm höchster Respekt gezollt.
Respekt auch an die Leute, die normal equipt die Twinks schlagen.
Auf Level 70 muss sich zwangsläufig jeder das Gold erarbeiten oder wie auch immer er an die Items kommen will. Wobei auch hier "geleecht" wird - was ich wiederum äusserst arm finde.

Würde ich PvP zu spielen beginnen (mit 70) würde ich auch erstmal weggebombt. Das ist allerdings nicht unfair, sondern liegt daran, dass ich PvE-Equip habe und PvP schlichtweg nicht kann. Wer das als unfair bezeichnet, der ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Môrticielle (19. November 2007)

Die Diskussion hier zeigt sehr gut, daß es in WoW eigentlich gar kein *PvP* (palyer versus player) gibt, sondern nur *GvG* (gear versus gear, also Ausrüstung gegen Ausrüstung). Wenn die Ausrüstung nicht so viel ausmachen würde, würden sich die PvP-Pimps nicht für (teils) viele hundert Gold Verzauberungen machen lassen und stunden- oder tagelang in niedrigstufigen Instanzen blaue Items farmen (lassen).

Jetzt überlegen wir mal, was diese Spieler davon haben, und dann wird schnell klar, warum sie so auf ihren gepimpten Twinlk stehen: Ein gepimpter Char hat oft die doppelte Anzahl an HP und teilt oft den doppelten Schaden aus, ein auf Level grün equipter Char hat gegen ihn NULL Chance. Zudem laufen solche PvP-Pimps dann oftmals noch in Gruppe mit anderen gepimpten Chars, so daß sie zu zweit, dritt oder viert alles weg"bashOrn", was ihnen in den Weg kommt.

Und genau da haben wir das, was diese Spieler so dringlich brauchen: Sie müssen sich und ihrer Umwelt beweisen, wie überlegen sie sind, sie müssen das Gefühl gewinnen, daß ihnen keiner etwas kann. Und etliche von ihnen gewinnen zudem noch Freude aus dem Gedanken, den Gegner nicht nur besiegt zu haben, sondern ihm womöglich auch noch den Spielspaß zu rauben. Das sind dann die, die auch mit einem T5/T6/G2-equipten Char durch low-level-Gebiete reiten, um niedrigstufige Spieler zu töten und zu campen. Diese Spieler benötigen also das Gefühl von Allmächtigkeit, welches ihnen das Spiel mit einem total überequipten Char vermittelt.

Warum brauchen sie dies? Nun, vermutlich sind es selbstunsichere Personen, die in ihrem Leben erleben mußten, daß andere "es immer leichter hatten" oder sie wurden von anderen Menschen unterdrückt. Ein Elternhaus, in dem Vater und/oder Mutter Alkoholiker waren und es zu regelmäßigen Züchtigungen des Kindes kam, wäre ein Szenario, das eine solche Persönlichkeitsentwicklung erklären kann. Ein anderes wäre Mobbing am Arbeitsplatz hin bis zum Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes und somit der Existenzgrundlage. Mit eine Rolle spielt die ständige Medienberieselung, die uns zu Konsum zwingen will. Hierbei werden Besitzansprüche geweckt, die unmöglich von jedem realisiert werden können. Man kriegt durch die Werbung "beigebracht", daß man kein Mensch ist, wenn man nicht einen BMW fährt, einen 1,20 Meter LCD-Fernseher samt Blue-Ray-Player und Surroundanlage zuhause hat, natürlich im eigenen Haus. Dies weckt Begehrlichkeiten, die in der derzeitigen schwachen Wirtschaftslage, bei ungebremster Arbeitslosigkeit (wer glaubt schon die schöngerechneten Zahlen der Politik?) nicht realisierbar sind und somit manche Menschen gnadenlos frustrieren.

Was können solche Personen machen? Im sog. real life können sie gar nichts machen, denn genau das ist ja die Umgebung, in der sie nicht zurechtkommen und frustriert werden. Eine virtuelle Welt, wie z.B. ein MMOG, öffnet ihnen allerdings Tür und Tor zu einem Paradies, wo sie sich anonym (und meistens ungestraft) ausleben können. Hier können sie das machen, wozu ihnen in der Realität die Mittel fehlen und was sie sich zudem auch niemals trauen würden.

Natürlich werden jetzt alle Spieler mit gepimpten PvP-Chars ankommen und mich flamen oder, wenn sie eine etwas längere Zündschnur haben, mit vermeintlich guten Argumenten aufwarten, warum das Spielen mit gepimpten PvP-Chars ja soooo normal und o.K. ist. Ich sag dazu vorweg nur: Wem es wirklich nur um einfachen Spielspaß im PvP geht, der spielt z.B. 70er PvP mit blauer/epischer (also für jeden erhältlicher) Ausrüstung oder er spielt in niedrigeren BGs mit einfacher Ausrüstung auf Level, und der kann auch mal eine Niederlage nach gutem Kampf hinnehmen und sich über einen schönen Kampf freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

Etwas überspitzt vielleicht ausgedrückt, dein Beitrag als Gesamtes gesehen, aber kann ich so unterschreiben.

Schade, dass sehr viele Leute rumlaufen, die das Gefühl haben, etwas Besseres zu sein. Man hört immer wieder, wie einsteigerfreundlich WoW doch ist. Das stimmt aber auch nur teilweise. Zu bedienen ist es leicht, ja. Aber eine anständige Community zu finden, ist dann doch wieder eine Ecke schwieriger. Sehr viele Leute vergessen einfach, dass sie selber mal angefangen haben (wie es halt im richtigen Leben auch ist) und haben nichts Besseres zu tun, als Leute auszulachen anstatt ihnen eine anständige Antwort zu geben.

Wie ich meinen Magier auf 70 hatte (nicht ohne Stolz), musste ich auch fest stellen, dass man als Neuling auf diesem Level von vielen Leuten nur Spott erntet. "Du hast kein Eiswasser? ROOOFL".

Es wäre wirklich interessant, mal zu sehen, was für Leute hinter diesen Chars stecken.


----------



## Forenwriter (19. November 2007)

@morticelle
Ähm sorry das is jetz aber ziemlich harter tobak... wie kannst du auf grund der spielweise sagen was für ein mensch das ist? also bin zwarn keiner diesser ganker aber einmal vor raidbeginn und auch nur weil ich gerade booty war (kochrezet) hab ich auch ein paaar allis gegankt^^ es kann durchasu solch leute geben aber ganz ehrlich ich denk mal das trifft auf die mehrehit nicht zu. und zu dem GvsG naja es trifft teilweise zu aber nicht immer! es bringt dir zwar einen gewissen vorteil aber der ist nicht groß hatte mit grün blau q euip ne wertung von 1600 mittlerweile hab ich zum großteil arena euip aber bin nur um 100 besser in der wertung und zu 80% liegt es daran das ich mit dem team besser eingespielt bin. 
und übrigens seh ich das was du da schreibst doch sehr als beleidigung gegenüber solchen spielern an.
ich nehme das zurück wenn du mir beweisen kannst das du psychologie studiert hast und mit mehren deines berufszweig ne studie machst! überleg dir mal bitte was du sagst ein Bsp. hier zu jmd spielt in ner ini schlecht ... ist er dann gleich ein ubegabter mensch`? oder wenn jmd aufn rp server jmd bösen spielt ist er dann gleich im rl böse?  oder auch umgekehrt ne kleine heulsuse der immer lieb und freundlich is`? 
außerdem ES IST EIN SPIEL . man spielt nach lust und laune heute so nächstes mal so hmmpf
und mit dem bash0rn hab vile erl leute die kommen asu unterschiedlichsten familien verhaeltnissen sozial schichten und und und^^ und ein paar mal ahtten wir auch langeweile und und haben in ws dieses bah0r betrieben`? meinste wir alle haben komplexe ?? lool das ist ein spiel kein real life


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> und ein paar mal ahtten wir auch langeweile und und haben in ws dieses bah0r betrieben`? meinste wir alle haben komplexe ?? lool das ist ein spiel kein real life



Etwas mühsam dein Beitrag, ich fände es toll, wenn du dir wenigstens die Mühe gemacht hättest, durchzulesen, was du da eigentlich schreibst, unter all den Fehlern Text zu finden ist echt mühselig. Das hat auch was mit Respekt zu tun, wenn du mich fragst...

Aber zum Thema:
Für mich hört das Spiel da auf, wo man anfängt, andere zu stören und zu mobben - egal ob auf verbaler oder spielerischer Ebene. Das hat mit Spiel nichts mehr zu tun. Nur weil du nicht persönlich da stehst, sondern einen Avatar hast, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass du dir jetzt alles erlauben darfst. Es ist mehr als unfreundlich und zeugt nicht gerade von geistiger Reife. Das hat mit "Community" nichts mehr zu tun. Ob du das nun "einmal aus Langeweile" oder ständig machst, ist meiner Meinung nach unerheblich.
Und wenn dir langweilig ist - wieso stellst du nicht den PC ab und gehst spazieren? Wieso MUSS jeder UNBEDINGT im WoW sein, wenn es ihm doch gar keinen Spass macht?!

Ob du Komplexe hast oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen - aber auf jeden Fall hast du kein Problem damit, andere zu "bashorn" (was für ein Wort), nur weil dir langweilig ist. Und das sagt mir genug.


----------



## Môrticielle (19. November 2007)

@Forenwriter: Jede Handlung eines Menschen läßt Rückschlüsse auf ihn zu. Daß etwas "nur" ein Spiel ist, bedeutet nicht, daß seine Handlungen darin frei jeglicher Bedeutung sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich schon schrieb, was du aber entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht begriffen hast oder schlichtweg ignorierst, gibt die Anonymität in MMOGs den Menschen die Möglichkeit, ihre Wünsche ohne Konsequenzen (Strafen) auszuleben. Daher verhalten sich viele Menschen ingame so daneben, wie sie es sich in der wirklichen Welt nicht trauen würden, weil sie halt dort dafür auf die Ohren bekämen, abgesehen davon, daß sie sich im RL meist in der Opferrolle befinden. 

Was bitte gibt es denn für eine andere Erklärung außer dem gerne von Leuten wie dir aus dem Hut gezogenen "ist ja nur ein Spiel" für das unsoziale Verhalten vieler Spieler? Warum gangkt ein T6-equipter 70er in low-level-Gebieten Spieler, die ihm völlig chancenlos unterlegen sind? Erklär doch bitte mal! Er tut es, weil er sich damit jemandem überlegen fühlen kann, weil genau das sein Problem ist im RL, weil er dort nur eine graue Maus ist, er aber gerne mal Macht hätte, Macht andere in den Staub zu treten, Macht ihnen die Laune zu verderben, so wie andere es mit ihm im RL machen. Wenn du der Meinung bist, daß meine These falsch ist, dann begründe doch bitte mal warum?

And btw: Das Spiel ist Bestandteil des RL. Oder meinst du, es existiert nur im Traum? ROFL. Und die Chars im Spiel handeln nicht von alleine, sondern weil reell exisistierende Menschen sie so steuern. Somit kann man aus den Handlungen der Chars schon auf die Verfassung und den Charakter des zugehörigen Spielers schließen. Meinst du, daß ein Spieler, der ingame andere um Verzaubermaterialien o. ähn. betrügt, im RL ein Engel ist? Da kann auch das gerne zur Entschuldigung herangezogene "ist ja nur RP" nur noch zu Stirnrunzeln führen ...


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. November 2007)

Endlich kommen heir mal ein paar vernünftige Beiträge zu stand eund nicht nur "iach amche PvP weil ich slebst nen Twink habe"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Forenwriter
Dein RL Charakter bestimmt deine Handlungen im Chat und während dem Spiel. Nur weil du ein Spiel spielst mit Millionen anderen Spielern bist du deinen echten Charakter nicht gleich los. Heißt soviel: Wer im RL in Mathe eine 6 hat wird im Spiel nicht sofort im Kopf Gold/Silber/Kupfer problemlos zusammenrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer im RL einfach rücksichtlos und nur auf seinen Vorteil aus ist wird das im Spiel auch kaum anders handhaben. Warum denn auch? Nur weil er spielt ist er nicht gleich ein anderer Mensch. Und hinter den Chars stecken nunmal Menschen.

Ich tippe einfach mehr darauf das die Leute nach Anerkennung suchen. Und wenn du es aus eigener Kraft im 1on1 mit grünen Questitems (lvl 19) gegen einen PvP Twink aufnehmnen kannst RESPEKT. Das glaubt dir denke ich niemand <_<

Was deine Wertung angeht iost das was anderes. Gut, da mag es Teambedingt sein. Und dadurch hat auch ein Non-Twink die Chance eine kleine Wertung zu kriegen. Aber Spaß hat er daran wohl kaum. 

Wäre die Rüstung so egal wie viele Leute mit Twinks hier behaupten bräuchten sie ihre Twinks nicht mit einem Lvl70 Char im Rücken so hochpowern! nd könnten den Non-Twinks so auch eine Chance lassen durch Skill zu gewinnen. Nicht durch Equip.

Das ist Fakt und da es jeder mit einem Twink tut und nicht jeder sein lässt wird das Gründe haben die außerhalb des Spiels liegen. Warscheinlich die selben Gründe warum auf einem PvP Server ein Lvl 70 Char in einem Lvl 20-30 Gebiet die Gegnerfraktion ständig umbläst. Im vorbeigehen mal einen wegzupusten der vielleicht 3-5 Lvl unter einem ist, wäre da was anderes. Der Gegner hat ggf. noch Chance zu fliehen. Aber bei 70vs30 steckt da definitiv was anderes dahinter.

Und wer anderen aus "langeweile" den Spaß am Spiel verdirbt, der hat genau so 'ne Meise als Samstag Abends in der Disco aus "langeweile" irgendwem die Fresse zu polieren. Das Spiel ist nciht das RL, aber die Spieler die es Spielen. Ich weis snicht ob du sowas auch machst aber aus Langeweile anderen zu Schaden (und sei es nur das Spiel verderben wofür sie, genau wie du, ZAHLEN) sagt schon viel über dich aus.


----------



## Mondenkynd (19. November 2007)

Mich nerven diese möchtegern Heros mit Ihren 19, 29, etc.


----------



## kirra (19. November 2007)

hallo zusammen , ich find pvp twinks sin ok aber die sollen nicht immer rum prollen zb; du kannst ja nix hast nicht mal nen pvp twink usw . ich kenn viele die so sin , daher schau ich die nicht mal mit dem a.... an ich hab meinen main ein paar twinks zum abschalten mehr nicht . das is meine meinung 

lg kucki (alexstrazsa)


----------



## Icerocky (19. November 2007)

naja hier und da gibt es mit sicherheit keine Balance, but die gibt es auch nicht im High End Content wie schon auf 60 Zeiten so ist es auch auf 70 "70 ist nicht gleich 70" und wer nur mal PvP zur Abwechslung machen will, warum also keinen Twink (lvl Egal)?
Für was gibt es sonst Twink´s, für´s Bankfach? Nee jeder Spielt so wie es ihm Spaß macht, mit meinem Hunter geh ich zum Bsp. sehr selten kein BG, einfach weil ich lieber PvE mit ihm machen und BG mir nichts ist in dem Bereich. Dafür hab ich meine Twink´s BG, so mal was anderes machen, alle Berufe haben auf min 300 skill und plus. Man kann keinen danach beturteilen das er sich einen Twink bastelt, nach seinen vorstellungen, lässt ihn mit lvl 12 x² durch HdW ziehen hur um ein Item zubekommen. Lasst ihn doch, meine güte das ist sein Ausgleich zum Alltag in WoW. Ich kenn soviele Spieler den es zu öde ist nur tägliche eine Inze und dann Off, man dann macht man halt auch mal was anderes.

So wäre es für mich auch interessant wenn man mal Tuniere (Pool übergreifend gerne) für die lvl Bereiche 19/29/39 etc machen könnte.

Und auch da merkt man die Skillung, ist er Flagträger oder nur DD im WS lvl 19 man merkt es!


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

kirra schrieb:


> ein paar twinks zum abschalten mehr nicht



Nur schaltest du mit einem PvP-Twink auch den Spielspass von anderen Spielern ab...

Es ist irgendwie erschreckend... jeder denkt im Spiel nur an sich. Dabei ist es doch ein MMORPG. Vielleicht definiere ich das ja anders als alle Andern hier, aber ist es nicht eher dazu gedacht, dass man gemeinsam Spass hat und nicht dazu, dass man anderen aufgrund der eigenen Vorlieben mal eben den Spass verdirbt?

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen vermehrt alleine gespielt und bin mittlerweile gildenlos am questen - traurig, aber wahr, aber mir macht das Spiel seither erst wieder so richtig Spass. Das sagt für mich Einiges über die "Community" aus.

Und PvP-Twinks sind meiner Meinung nach definitiv ein typisches Beispiel für die Art Community, wie man sie in WoW an allen Ecken und Enden findet.
Ein Haufen Möchtegern-Gurus, die nichts Besseres zu tun haben, als ihre Langeweile auf Kosten anderer auszuleben. Und ein weitaus kleinerer Teil und leider auch weitaus schwerer zu findender Teil an Leuten, die noch sowas wie eine Gemeinschaft haben wollen.

Wie du eben so schön sagst: "ein paar twinks zum abschalten mehr nicht".


----------



## Grivok (19. November 2007)

ich erwaehne es immer wieder gerne...
die diskussion ist vollkommen ueberfluessig, wenn Bliozzard beiden seiten endlich den gefallen tun wuerde und die BGs trennen wuerde...
sowohl normalos ,als auch twinker wollen doch unter sich sein
also waere es am einfachsten wir arbeiten einfach makl zusammen und machen nen thread bei blizzard, dass beide seiten sich einig sind und endlich ne trtennung wollen

die einen um nebenher BGs zu machen und die anderen um ihre chars auszureizen


----------



## Schamll (19. November 2007)

genau grivok das kann doch net so schwer sein mensch mal 2 getrennte bgs zu machen und ende

ich werde sofort einen neuen thread/umfrage starten zwecks 2 getrennte bgs

/closed


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. November 2007)

ha auch einen...
alelrdings liegt der ziemlich untätig rum.


----------



## Gallana (19. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Prinzipiell machen diese Twinks die Lowlevel BGs kaputt für die leute für die sie gedacht waren - nämlich für Leute die auf ihrem levelweg auch mal etwas Abwechslung mit PvP haben bzw. da reinschnuppern wollen.



100% Agree - genau das ist das Problem.

Es gibt doch tatsächlich Leute die einen Twink oder auch Main ganz normal lvl und so aus spass auch mal
in ein BG gehen wollen. Und unter der Vorraussetzung das man davon ausgeht in ein paar tagen eh wieder
neue Items etc zu haben wird sich da niemand Verzauberungen für 100te von Gold draufhauen.

Und genau für diese 'normalen' Spieler sind BGs mitlerweile nur noch öde, frustrierend, etc.
Die Overeuipten PVP Twinks machen somit allen normalen Chars die wärend dem normalen LVL mal in ein
BG wollen diese Kaputt.
Solange es daher in den BGs keine Trennung anhand des euips gibt sterben die BGs so langsam für die normalen Spieler.

Und das ist schade - ich war mit meinem Chars früher beim leveln immer gerne mal bei ner kleinen Runde dabei - mitlerweile lass ich das halt.

Greetz


----------



## hardok (19. November 2007)

der poll ist irrefuehrend.
der titel fragt "pvptwinks ja oder nein?" und die abstimmung darunter fragt "nerven euch pvptwinks?".
durch den titel beinflusst werden viele leute auf nein geklickt haben, die ausdruecken wollten, dass sie pvptwinks fuer unsinnig halten.


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich erwaehne es immer wieder gerne...
> die diskussion ist vollkommen ueberfluessig, wenn Bliozzard beiden seiten endlich den gefallen tun wuerde und die BGs trennen wuerde...
> sowohl normalos ,als auch twinker wollen doch unter sich sein
> also waere es am einfachsten wir arbeiten einfach makl zusammen und machen nen thread bei blizzard, dass beide seiten sich einig sind und endlich ne trtennung wollen
> ...



Ach ja... es ist so einfach, Blizzard immer den Ball zuzuschieben. Das ist auch so eine WoW-Community-Krankheit. Blizzard ist an Allem Schuld, Blizzard muss, Blizzard soll. Klar könnte Blizzard das tun. Würde es das Problem lösen?

Jein.

Kein normaler User würde in ein Twink-BG rein, das ist richtig. Aber würde deswegen kein Twink in ein Normal-BG rein? Das glaubt wohl keiner.
Wieso macht man denn diese "Superimba"-Twinks? Doch wohl häufig um seinem Ego irgendwas zu beweisen und "Lowies" wegzupusten. Also hat man diese Leute immer noch dort, wo man sie eben nicht will.
Mag ja sein, dass es die Anzahl reduziert - aber "LÖSEN" tuts das Problem ja wohl nicht.

Wo liegt das Problem? Nicht bei Blizzard, sondern bei den USERN. Und solange DIE immer alles auf Blizzard schieben und sich nicht bewusst werden, dass SIE den Anfang machen müssten, wird sich nie was ändern.

Von daher werden die Diskussionen nicht überflüssig - getrennte Battlegrounds hin oder her.


----------



## Àrcadurus (19. November 2007)

Um ehrlich zu sein, zockt doch lieber den 19er auf 70 und habt was davon^^

Was zur Hölle bringt einem denn ein 19 PVP-TWINK???
Hat nichtmal alle Fähigkeiten etc..., da ist doch nix dabei, den gut zu equippen!!


----------



## unforgotten (19. November 2007)

ich sag JA zum PVP-Twink   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin allerdings der Meinung es sollte spezielle twink-bg´s (mit pvp-items als belohnung) geben... "normale" gegner zu plätten macht mir zumindest KEINEN spass .. ich leg mich dann doch lieber mit den anderen pvp-twinks an... das ich mit u.a. meinen 2xkreuzfahrer-waffen, mainchar-finanzierten heil-/rüstungs-/kampf-tränken und komplett verzauberten items einen "normal"-player platt machen kann ist keine ruhmreiche tat. 

darum merke:  ein "guter" pvp-twink verlässt das bg ehe er "normalen" spielern den spass raubt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder spielt den "rächer der enterbten" und rettet anderen von den bösen twinks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichwillswissenomg (19. November 2007)

Ich spiele selber pvp twink, beses eq was es gibt, das angelzeug usw. am anfang amchte mir dies unheimlich spass allys zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber sobald ich mein ganzes eq. vollständig hatte, und mind 3000g ausgegeben habe.....irgendwann macht es einfach keinen spass mehr-.-


----------



## Ichwillswissenomg (19. November 2007)

aber ich helfe damit ja meiner fraktion und nerve allys^^, das ist der Hauptgrund für mich, und game fun xD


----------



## Méla23 (19. November 2007)

also, ich musss auch mal meinen senf dazu geben:
ich hab nen 39er PvP twink... ja ich hab 2 epics... aber muss ich damit rumposen oder so? nein is mir doch egal, ich log 2, 3 mal in der woche auf den char um mach 2, 3 runden arathi und hab spass... Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch keine grosse greunde, wenn ich auf nen lvl 31 grünen stoffi treffe. Dann stellt sich zb ne frage, lass ich ihn sein oder one-hitte ich ihn? manchmal gebe ich ihm einfach nen serpentsting und lass ihn wegrannen =) aber wenn er den mut haben sollte mich anzugreiffen, tja dann hatter in den meisten fällen pechgehabt...
BTW: ich denke so ab lvl 39 wird das PvP irgendwie anspruchsvoller, da es jetzt schon auf skillung, und auch spielerskill ankommt... am anfang des bg spielens wurd ich zb viel öfter gekillt als jetzt--->es brucht auch skill...

So ich hoffe das reicht, fth und cu ingame
Méla (oder Mccruz(der twink *g*))(arygos)


----------



## Makot1 (19. November 2007)

Mir ist ja eig egal nervt nur das dann lvl 19 waffen teilweise 40g kosten -.-


----------



## moN00Braue (19. November 2007)

Cindorei schrieb:


> Solangs ein 60er PvP Twink ist, ist alles schön und gut.. Alles darunter ist einfach nur sinnlos.
> Die sich einen 19,29,39,49er PvP Twink machen sind einfach nur (/ironie on)Schwachköpfe(/ironie off) die nichts drauf haben oder nichts haben worauf sie stolz/glücklich sein können.. deswegen bestimt auch ein PvP Twink.
> PvP-Twink-Spieler(blödes wort -.-) sind zudem auch noch Egoisten die anderen den Spielspaß verderben nur um selber Spaß zu haben!



Also bei einem solchen Kommentar wird mir ehrlich gesagt schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wenn diese Leute 19,29,39,49er PvP spielen wollen und sich zu diesem Zweck nen Twink hochzüchten, dann ist das einfach deren Art des Spielens, die bezahlen genau wie du und wir alle, ergo dürfen sie spielen was und wie sie wollen. Andere gehen dafür lieber raiden oder lvln einen Char nach dem anderen hoch oder machen was auch immer. Etwas mehr Tolleranz bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Imbachar (19. November 2007)

Einfach mit den 70er Mains PvP machn...bringt doch viel mehr oder...

Da habt ihr dann gleich das equip gefarmt und seid irgendwann auch imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. November 2007)

unforgotten schrieb:


> ich sag JA zum PVP-Twink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn die Twinks wie bei dir beschrieben unter sich bleiben ist das auch Ok, dannv erderben sie ja niemandem den Spaß. Nur tun das die meisten eben nicht.


----------



## Thyraii (20. November 2007)

Also mein Senf!

Ich hab jetz einie 70 hochgespielt und nun mir einen PVP 29 gemacht. Ich finde es nicht fair von manchen spielern die hochgepowerten Twinks zu diskreditieren. Ich farm ja auch meine Gegenstände in Kral, Hdw, Kloster usw.

Warum soll ich das auch nicht tu oder zieht ihr graue Sachen an nur weil sie besser aussehen ?
Ich finde derjenige der sich das EQ zusammenfarmt (so wie es auch bei PVE der Fall ist) darf dies wohl auch benützen. Und zu der Skill Frage ich persönlich glaube das es interessanter ist mit weniger skills leute die Flagge abzujagen. 

Grundsätzlich derjenige der nur gelegenheits PVP Spieler ist hat ohnehin nicht viel Chance gegen einen PVP-Spieler ob das jetz ein Twink oder Main ist ist dabei eigentlich egal.

So long.


----------



## Grivok (20. November 2007)

Thyraii schrieb:


> Also mein Senf!
> 
> Ich hab jetz einie 70 hochgespielt und nun mir einen PVP 29 gemacht. Ich finde es nicht fair von manchen spielern die hochgepowerten Twinks zu diskreditieren. Ich farm ja auch meine Gegenstände in Kral, Hdw, Kloster usw.
> 
> ...




werden wir wohlö nie rausfinden ob der ne chance hat oder nicht
allerdings sagtst du ja selber das es "interessanter" ist leuten die flagge abzujagen mit weniger skills...
sprich die leute die PVP twinks haben, haben keine skills und brauchen das equipp um ne chance zu haben sich gut zu fühlen

schön dass es endlich ein pvp-twink spieler zugibt^^


----------



## Thyraii (20. November 2007)

War ja klar das das kommen musste aber für dich nochmal speziell.

Jeder hat die Möglichkeit sich EQ zu besorgen! Wenn es einer nicht macht (denn könne wie gesagt dürfte das ja jeder ) ist das seine Schuld.

Ich stell mich ja auch nicht in den schwarzen Tempel mit low sachen rein. Oder machst du das ?

Thx für Antwort


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. November 2007)

Thyraii schrieb:


> War ja klar das das kommen musste aber für dich nochmal speziell.
> 
> Jeder hat die Möglichkeit sich EQ zu besorgen! Wenn es einer nicht macht (denn könne wie gesagt dürfte das ja jeder ) ist das seine Schuld.
> 
> ...



Will mal sehen wie ein Lvl 19 Char AUS EIGENER KRAFT d.h. ohne Goldspenden vom Main Lvl70, ziehen durch Inis und Co. an entsprechendes Equip kommt. Also nur das tut was ein Lvl 19 Char tun kann. Vorallem ohne noch ein Lvl aufzusteigen. Viel Vergnügen. DER KANN ES NICHT!

Ich wiederhole mich ja ungern: Es kann jeder machen, glasklar, aber was macht einer der grad seinen Main hochzieht und eine PvP Quest erledigen will? Der hat eben nicht die Möglichkeiten die jemand hat der sich von seinem 70er Main sponsorn lässt (wenn als nächstes kommt 70vs70 sei auch nicht immer fair, das gabs hier auch schon, wenn beide 70 sind hat der schlechtere Spieler noch die Chance besser zu werden, wenn man einen Main levelt ist man irgendwann "am Ziel vorbei"). 

Mal bitte neue Argumente FÜR PvP Twinks als "kann doch jeder machen", "hab da viel zeit und mühe reingesteckt", oder "70vs70 ist auch nicht immer ausgeglichen" oder "wir haben auch soviel skill wie alle anderen auch (wobei skill hier die fähigkeit ist seine klasse zu spielen und nicht die -talentpunkte-)". <_<


----------



## Bloodytears (20. November 2007)

in meinen Augen spielen nur die leute lvl 19er pvp twinks die entweder im high lvl bereich nix reißen, pve wie pvp   oder sind einfach nur wach inda birn

meine meinung aus schluss basta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mahoni1970 (20. November 2007)

Anstatt sich über sowas wie PvP Twinks aufzuregen solltet ihr euch mal über die idioten aufregen die sich besonders gut vorkommen, wenn sie mit ihrem Level 70 Char es dann tatsächlich schaffen low Level Chars zu killen und zu campen...

Ganz toll sowas...


----------



## yorinaga (20. November 2007)

ich hatte auch ma viele pvp twinks.. aus verschiedenen lvl bereichen (keinen schurken oder jäger  ^^).  ich hatte viel spass.. aber nicht beim plätten von nicht pvp equipten spielern.. die wurden nur verprügelt wenn sie auch wirklich gegen mich kämpfen wollten... ansonsten lag mein hauptaugenmerk bei anderen pvp chars.. das gute daran is.. das viele pvp chars die direkte konfrontation mit anderen pvp chars suchen... das lenkt von den nicht so starken spielern ab und alle ham se wieder spass ^^


----------



## seamon (20. November 2007)

yorinaga schrieb:


> die wurden nur verprügelt wenn sie auch wirklich gegen mich kämpfen wollten...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unaton (20. November 2007)

Ja, es nervt, sehr sogar!

Es ist immer das gleiche. Mit 19 Warsong um mal ein paar Marken und Ehre abzugreifen und dann drauf hoffen das die Horde mehr Twinks dabei hat, als die Allis. Super, dann renn ich mit meinen 600er HP durch die Gegner und bekomme die imba PvP Twinks (Schurken und Jäger) einfach nicht down! Das Problem ist einfach, das sie viel zu viel Leben für ihre Stufe haben ...
Durch ihre Kreuzfahrer und Temposteigerungs Verzauberungen bekommt man sie so gut wie nicht tot, also zumindest als "normaler" Twink. 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...%C3%BBnn%C3%A9r
Dies ist mein Schurken Twink. Ok, er hat auch Equip, was man nicht so einfach bekommt, bzw. wo man auf die Hilfe von Höher Stufigen Chars angewiesen ist. (Der Name ist nur verdammt blöd und unkreativ, untypisch für mich.)

Ich bin ganz klar gegen PvP Twinks (auch wenn diese Gilde auf PvP ausgelegt ist, hab ich nicht wirklich vor diesen Char auf PvP auszulegen, ganz im Gegenteil)


----------



## Laxera (20. November 2007)

So ich bin etwas neu hier (hab das forum schon länger verfolgt...) aber zu dieser sache muss ich einfach meinen Senf dazu geben:


1. PvP twinks schön und gut, aber da gibt es ja auch 2 arten:
a) Normale PvP skillung (die oft für PVE nicht zu gebrauchen ist, wie früher die Instant Pyro-Mage-Skillung) die auch normal equipt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das ist ein wahrer PVP twink)

b) die PvP Pimps (twinks in PVP skillung mit imba verzauberungen, die sicher teuer sind, aber normalen spielern den spass am PVP verderben)

2. diese art spieler die sich einen gruppe "b)" pimp zusammen schrauben haben a) nix zu tun b) zuviel gold und c) keine anderen hobbies

3. das problem dieser art twinks ist, das sie normalen spielern das spielen (vor allem PVP) verderben. 

4. PVP twinks (meist gruppe "b)" sind meist schurken. schurken sind eh so unmöglich im PVP, die sind normal schon imba (finde ich) weil sie fast immer unsichtbar sind und einen dann etweder one hitten oder aber im stunlock halten.....

meine entgültige meinung: weg damit oder zumindest die enchants höher stufen.


mfg LAX


----------



## Thyraii (20. November 2007)

So mein letzer Post zu diesem Thema da man hier eh nicht wirklich konstruktiv diskutieren kann.

@ Dark Guardian: Ich selbst habe mit meiner stammgruppe die Charas hochgelvlt und es ist durchaus machbar dieverse Inis zu meistern. Wenn du willst kann ich dir sagen wie es machbar ist (soll nicht arrogant wirken)

 Sorry aber ich denke das man hier etwas entscheidendes verwechselt. Es gibt Twinks die werden durch AH, 70 hilfe oder gar Kauf unüberwindbar gemacht. Diese Art von Twinks find ich genau so unfair wie ihr.

ABER

Twinks so wie ich sie gemacht hab sind nicht die härtesten der Welt. Klar ich hab das Zeugs was ich anhab auf meiner Stufe ausgereitzt - aber ist das nicht verständlich? Ich farm mir die sachen in langen und nervenaufreibenden Inis (10 mal wipen fürn EQ ist auch hart).

Verzauberung ist immer so eine Sache ich gebe euch recht das man die Stufen für Kreuzfahrer usw anheben sollte weil es doch unlogisch ist und wie bereits erwähnt auch recht blöd wenn ein 19 Schurke oft bessere Verzauberungen hat als ein 60 oder gar 70.

Jedoch hab ich persönlich nichts dagegen wenn ein Twink (wie im meinem Fall aus der Gruppe) verzauberer ist und die Gruppe Pimpt!!


Ich hab ca. 2 Jahre nicht wirklich PVP gespielt und jetzt wo ich viel erreicht hab wollte ich auch diese Art des Spieles ausprobieren. Nun aber muss ich feststellen das man es mir ankreidet wenn ich meine Erfahrung und meine Spielweise an den Tag lege (ich bin bei weiten nicht der beste Spieler der Welt !). Darf ich denn nicht meine Dinge zusammensuchen wie es jeder andere auch tut? Darf ich nicht den Regeln entsprechend die Blizzard aufstellt meinen Twink lvln und ausbauen?

Ich frag euch ganz ehrlich, was kann man mir vorwerfen?


----------



## seamon (20. November 2007)

Thyraii schrieb:


> [...]Ich farm mir die sachen in langen und nervenaufreibenden Inis (10 mal wipen fürn EQ ist auch hart)[...]
> 
> Ich frag euch ganz ehrlich, was kann man mir vorwerfen?



Nichts! Rein gar nichts!
Ich habe es hier schon mal gepostet und ich sags nochmal: Ich zolle Leuten wie dir Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie du schon sagst, gehts um die Leute, die sich das eben nicht erarbeiten.
Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Diskussion hier doch einiges gehaltvoller ist als so manche andere hier...


----------



## Summerbreeze (22. November 2007)

Hi!

Also... Ich weiß ja net, was hier einige Leute für ein Problem mit 19er PvP-Twinks haben...
Ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass WS 19er-PvP-Twink Gebiet ist... 
Ich frag mich manchmal echt, was ein LvL 10er mit noch net mal der hälfte an Ausrüstung
in nem BG will... Der wird doch auch von nem normalen (nicht-PvP-Twink) 19er locker mit ein-zwei
Schlägen umgehauen... 
Man sollte erst mal ein bissel spielen um seinen Char kennen zu lernen... Davon ist man mit Level 10 
noch meilenweit entfernt! Bei den 2-3 Fähigkeiten, die man hat...
Und im höheren Bereich (bis 29, bis 39, bis 49) entzerrt sich das ganze ja wieder ohne Ende, da sich da 
nicht so viele PvP Twinks tummeln... Und wenn man dann heult man ist mit LvL 20 von nem 29er umgehauen
worden, nur weil der schon besseres Equip hat, ist doch wohl auch mal lächerlich!
Ich spiele sehr gern meinen 19er-PvP Schurken... Aber ich liebe es vor allem mich mit irgendwelchen anderen 
Twinks zu messen... (An dieser Stelle mal ein nettes Zwinkern an Méx- Hordie Schurke)
Und auch in Sachen "es gibt nur 2-3 Klassen die im 19er pvp gespielt werden"...
In der Gilde in der ich bin haben wir wirklich alles drin an Twinks... Das geht vom Hunter über Schurke, Hexer, Mage, Schami, Priest bis hin zum Warri!

mfG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (22. November 2007)

Summerbreeze schrieb:


> Und im höheren Bereich (bis 29, bis 39, bis 49) entzerrt sich das ganze ja wieder ohne Ende, da sich da
> nicht so viele PvP Twinks tummeln... Und wenn man dann heult man ist mit LvL 20 von nem 29er umgehauen
> worden, nur weil der schon besseres Equip hat, ist doch wohl auch mal lächerlich!



in letzter zeit mal in nem BG fuer die levelbereiche gewesen?
das ist inzwischen genauso schlimm wie frueher im 19er WS
wenn auf 29er und 39er level nicht sogar schlimmer


----------



## Zermeran (22. November 2007)

Naja, ich hab nen schönen LvL 60 Warr (von pre-bc), voll episch pvp, Dunkelmondkarte Heldentum und 2 mal Kreuzfahrer auf den Spaltbeilen :-)

Für den Spass nehm ich sogar mal 15 min Wartezeit für ein AV in kauf :-)


----------



## seamon (22. November 2007)

Summerbreeze schrieb:


> Also... Ich weiß ja net, was hier einige Leute für ein Problem mit 19er PvP-Twinks haben...



Dann mal ab zu Seite 1 und mit Lesen versuchen.


----------



## Träschbringer (2. September 2008)

*Den Thread mit einem deftigen Tritt nach ganz vorn gekickt*
Ich Spiele selbst einen PvP Twink (Dudu) die lowi-farmer und Zerger sind die , die dem 19er PvP diesen schlechten ruf gebracht haben.
Aber es macht einfach Spaß mit der 19er Community zu spieln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An dieser Stelle grüß ich doch gleichmal die Raserei Leute . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

